# Seen on eBay and I'd like your opinions, please.



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Auction I first saw and current listing
No, I'm not considering buying it! I was just struck by what I perceive as a clash between the description - knit, wool - and the photo. So, I sent a message to the seller asking if it were indeed knitted and if it was 'sheep's wool'. This is her (if indeed it be a woman) answer:



twoshybratt said:


> yes i am the person who knitted them they are not crocheted as to you second question i never said they were sheeps wool but basic wool anyone buys at a store i am sorry you assumed they were sheeps wool.


My questions to any KPers who wish to weigh in:

> is the seller for real?

> am I right in thinking it to be crocheted - specifically afghan stitch - _and_ made in strips?

> does _anyone_ make - knitted or crocheted - 62" x 64" afghans in _real_ wool???


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

Could be knitted. No doubt however wool is just that and it should be listed as acrylic yarn. 

Nowhere on my acrylic yarn do I see the word "wool" mentioned.


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

A pure wool (sheeps) would cost a fortune just for the Yarn let alone the work involved........... I think it must be artificial.


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

Currently listed at $100 - so no - but listed as wool which is deceptive.


----------



## skinny minnie (Jan 4, 2012)

The stitches either side of the centre panel and alround the edges definately look like crocheted popcorn st to me. I have done a baby blanket in the sts around outside. Also the background weave runs to top,but the popcorn like sts run along the side in opposite direction. definately not wool or wool blend


----------



## m2hvnfn (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm sure it is just an acrylic yarn. The panels look like they are tunisian crochet with popcorn accents. I am looking for a small project that I have ... looks very similar. If it is knit, I would like to know what stitch she is using ... again, almost positive it is tunisian.


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

Where does the seller live? We, in Britain tend to call yarn wool whether it is real wool or not. I know however that you cannot advertise it that way. My issue is, is it made by someone at home or is it mass produced?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

I, too, am 99% sure it's afghan/tunisian stitch with generously-sized popcorns. I also think it's done in strips. I wish I had that pattern! It reminds me of one I did several years ago, but mine had smaller pop-corns and more of them.

I do believe it to have been handmade, but I _seriously_ doubt the seller is the maker. S/he just sounds to ignorant of yarny stuff!

The eBay page says the item is located in Sarnia, Ontario, Canada, so I presume the seller lives there.

In French in Montreal, the word for wool includes all yarn; the fibre content is mentioned separately. In English in Montreal, one works with yarn, and usually only mentions the fibre content when necessary. Older folks than I may call all yarn wool, but they grew up before there was any alternative to wool, to that's understandable. I can't speak for the linguistic habits outside of the Montreal area; I haven't travelled much within Canada. 

My guess is that the seller is a dealer or has inherited this lovely looking afghan. Nothing else makes sense! I'd never let one of my afghans that size (or even smaller) go for so little. There're too many hours involved in the making!


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

Hmmm. It said on ebay that there was more than one.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

sweetsue said:


> Hmmm. It said on ebay that there was more than one.


Yes. Four, one in each of four colours. That doesn't preclude their having been made by hand. I can see a doting and distantly located grandma making a series of such afghans. I only ever saw my great-grandmother twice in my life, but she sewed patchwork quilts for every one of her many, far scattered, great-grands - two for me, since my father used mine and wore it out before I grew up!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

It could be knitted,but i am leaning more to crochet the longer i look at it.It has been done in strips and i would guess no wool,because wool would weigh a ton. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

The price and the range of colours still makes me suspicious. Why so cheap? mass produced in the Far East ?


----------



## bobctwn65 (Jul 27, 2012)

huh am i wrong ,,,isn't basic wool from sheep mostly????


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

CaroleD53 said:


> The price and the range of colours still makes me suspicious. Why so cheap? mass produced in the Far East ?


Imagine a person ignorant of things yarny, who inherited or bought from an estate sale a 'lot' of handmade things. All this seller wants is to cash in - the sooner, the better. No investment of time and effort equals no personal valuation of the item being sold.

Had they been mass produced in the Far East, there'd be more than 4 offered. Just look on eBay at the number of knitting needles offered by any single seller from China! They're not shy about posting dozens of times for identical sets!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

bobctwn65 said:


> huh am i wrong ,,,isn't basic wool from sheep mostly????


My point entirely! This bozo doesn't know the first thing about yarn or fibre content!


----------



## bobctwn65 (Jul 27, 2012)

eye surgery this morning...then next week ...I am going to try to do a bear.....


----------



## LCGIRL (Mar 9, 2011)

it definitely looks like crocheting. I've been crocheting for over 45 years and I can't see how or what combination of stitches could be used to make it look like crochet.

She seemed kind of rude for sure - wen you're selling something you'd think courteous would be their reply

Linda


----------



## 37716 (Sep 27, 2011)

At a yarn shop recently, they were demonstrating knitting machines, making an item similar to this, using yarn from a cone and a pattern card. I checked on ebay, but couldn't find the afghan in the photo.


----------



## Knitish (Feb 8, 2011)

you are right, not knowing about fibre content. it may be inherited, bought or even stolen! 'wool' is often used as a generic interchangeable term for 'yarn', as laine or lana. we say 'thread' similarly as the filament we run thru the needle eye, but not specifying whether is is polyester, cotton, metallic or whatever. this is a carryover from time when any and all yarns were wool, except for cotton and lacing.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

CaroleD53 said:


> Where does the seller live? We, in Britain tend to call yarn wool whether it is real wool or not. I know however that you cannot advertise it that way. My issue is, is it made by someone at home or is it mass produced?


I was going to say that too. I always referred to anything I knitted with as wool, only since coming on this forum have I started saying yarn.


----------



## landoahs (Oct 10, 2012)

There is now a third listing and the description includes this:
"To Clarrify this is not Sheeps wool but a Polyester based wool."
So, it's acrylic. I agree the seller has no clue what he/she is selling. I also agree it's tunisian crochet, not knit.


----------



## DeeDeeF (Mar 29, 2011)

Does not give an overall weight - I agree if it made of real "wool" it would weigh a ton. 

Methinks something stinks too!


----------



## knittingnut214 (Feb 11, 2012)

kiwiannie said:


> It could be knitted,but i am leaning more to crochet the longer i look at it.It has been done in strips and i would guess no wool,because wool would weigh a ton. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


I don't believe it is knit...no way...I am going to go in and look at her "rating". If she doesn't have any...not a good sign...and I would be "extremely" suspicious if I were purchasing....

Went in and checked her out...only sold two items...no comments, except for things she sold (comments she left about the buyers), and that was back in Jan/Feb..I sell sometimes on e-bay and you have to look "carefully" at ratings...there are scams on there as well as any other place


----------



## pkb935 (Apr 25, 2012)

It looks like an afghan stitch to me.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

LCGIRL said:


> She seemed kind of rude for sure - wen you're selling something you'd think courteous would be their reply
> 
> Linda


You're assuming the seller's a female. That rude? I'd say not. And not an experienced business person either. Such attitude doesn't bring in or bring back customers, not even on eBay.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

it looks tunisan crochet to me.. if its knitted I would like to know what stitch that is.. here's the kicker.. no matter what I am doing with yarn.. knit, crochet people call it knitting... I get tired of correcting them so I let it slide.. (depends on the person of course) as for calling it wool I have a feeling you are right about the seller...
I think the original seller asked this person to represent them or like what was mentioned before... they might of found some of these or bought them second hand and is now selling them... to me wool is sheeps wool.. unless specified.. bigger bucks would come from a wool made from Alpacas or simular exotic animals... somethings not right here.. good for you Jessica for seeing this and knowing the difference..


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

I agree,that afghan is definitely crocheted,I have been crocheting for over 30 years and recognize that as crochet


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

I asked this person about the afghans and received a lovely repy to my questions. She hand knits 24/7 because she has the time (not much of a life) and uses one personally which she machine washes on delicate and air dries because it is a polyester wool.

She sells what she doesn't give away at Christmas time and as gifts.

I think she is using the term 'wool' to apply to all yarns.

And she did say 'knit'.

So I don't know as her E-bay description was vague but her e-mail was not unless someone reponded for her.


----------



## patchz (Apr 4, 2012)

I have seen this throw's pattern somewhere and it is crochet
I start to anwser last night but the computer I have in the caravan decided to shutdown while I was writing.
I am still thinking and looking to where it was. and will keep looking.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

patchz said:


> I have seen this throw's pattern somewhere and it is crochet
> I start to anwser last night but the computer I have in the caravan decided to shutdown while I was writing.
> I am still thinking and looking to where it was. and will keep looking.


Thanks, Patchz! For no good reason, that pattern is calling to me - to make it, not buy a finished version from eBay!


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

patchz said:


> I have seen this throw's pattern somewhere and it is crochet
> I start to anwser last night but the computer I have in the caravan decided to shutdown while I was writing.
> I am still thinking and looking to where it was. and will keep looking.


The woman said it is knitted but it does look like crochet to me.

My thoughts are she is calling everything 'knit' like all yarn is 'wool'.

Maybe she is a little slow. No one here should be judging her without knowing.


----------



## patchz (Apr 4, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> patchz said:
> 
> 
> > I have seen this throw's pattern somewhere and it is crochet
> ...


like you I now have to find where I found the pattern it is eating at me because I know that I have seen it somewhere


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

She hasn't got a clue. "Wool" means stuff off of a sheep. She's speaking about YARN. She didn't knit it because it's crochet. And the fact that she doesn't even know that proves it.

I've seen spinning wheels advertised on ebay that have descriptions that say it is in shape to spin, and that the owner has spun a lot of yarn on the wheel, but if you look at it, it has the distaff inserted in the orifice, and no bobbins, and a dozen other ways it's assembled wrong. If she'd spun on it, she'd know how to assemble it. I can explain how any kind of spinning wheel works because I spin, and I have done so for museums. The people I explained it to didn't always believe me, but that's because they have preconceived notions. One woman I worked with told me that I was mistaken, and you didn't make YARN on a spinning wheel, when you spun, fully finished clothes came out! She knew this because they told her in school that the Pilgrims were happy to get spinning wheels so they could make clothes. She refused to believe me.

The slogan "buyer beware" was invented just for ebay (a few thousand years early).


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

lostarts said:


> ... The slogan "buyer beware" was invented just for ebay (a few thousand years early).


 :thumbup: Indeed! Caveat emptor!


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

In Australia yarn is called wool. Only since being on KP have I called it yarn. What you call wool, we call pure new wool to describe wool off a sheep.


----------



## Long Islander (Jul 15, 2011)

I have a friend who knitted an afghan very much like that. As for wool/acrylic, depends on the price. I would suspect she / he is charging for labor.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

My guess is that it is crocheted. My guess is that she/he inherited them, they were in an unopened garment bag, and is trying to sell them.

My best guess is that it is not wool. But I do know that in the u.k. their acrylic is so much better than ours in the US, that it could be mistaken by a person that did not knit (oops crocheted) it.


----------



## Oldhenwife (Nov 4, 2012)

CaroleD53 said:


> We, in Britain tend to call yarn wool whether it is real wool or not.


I don't! I'm very particular. And I only buy yarn at a shop which only sells wool. Or from a daughter, who has her own sheep in Wales, shears, scours, combs and spins it. And dyes it if colour is wanted.

Once I knitted a jumper in cotton yarn, it didn't hang right and was never worn so I unraveled it and used it for tablet weaving.

And once I knitted a beautiful jumper in a 10p/ball yarn when I had no money for anything else. It was acrylic, felt awful and was such a waste for that lovely pattern - but I do wear that occasionally.

Picky? ME??


----------



## happycrafter (Sep 19, 2012)

Internet shopping. Be it high street chain or auction site would not 100 percent discribe content or manufacture, as with all shopping you see it you buy it or leave it where it is.As with every thing on the interent if you don't like it you return it, it up to you. In the uk we call all yarn wool, even refer to the shop as the wool shop.


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

sweetsue said:


> Hmmm. It said on ebay that there was more than one.


Just sent a message asking why such a low price for a wool item and asked if was real wool. Stand by for answer


----------



## Chrissy-Ann (Mar 17, 2012)

Hi Jessica-Jean

Over here in the UK we call literally everything that is used for knitting or crochet by the same name ie 'wool'. In fact when I was recently looking specifically for 100% wool (and this was via the internet not just restricted to the UK), sooooo many descriptions came up as 'wool' yet were NOT 100% wool but a mixture of different fibres, it really is disconcerting however I would expect someone who is selling something 'knitted' or 'crocheted' to know the difference between 100% 'sheep's wool' wool and other yarn and state it.

I would suspect that whomever it is selling the items doesn't know her wool from her yarn. Buyer beware.

Chrissy-Ann


----------



## nemcfo (Jul 29, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> LCGIRL said:
> 
> 
> > She seemed kind of rude for sure - wen you're selling something you'd think courteous would be their reply
> ...


The number 2 after the seller's name is a clue. This seller has only sold 2 items on eBay. It sounds like they have no customer service experience or sense.


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

I don't crochet so I can't comment on whether it's knit or crocheted but I'm hung up on the "wool". I thought wool came from sheep. I realize yarn is made from other four legged creatures but, given the size of the item in question, I shudder to think what that would cost.

I believe it was yarn from an acrylic.No one has ever *seen* an acrylic although they are becoming more popular as time goes on.They do not require feeding, one reason, I suppose, that they have become so popular. And because they do not eat there is very little "cleaning up" after them. They thrive in any climate, adapt to any temperature and seem to be resistant to disease.

Acrylics are smarter than sheep. It would seem that God forgot to put the brains in sheep.. In fact, somewhere in the book of Genesis...I forget just where...it says that God, at the end of the day, discovered he still had some brains left over. He realized He must have left them out of one of His creations. He suspected it was the sheep but decided they were cute enough to get along fine without brains. He left the brains out of some of His other creations as well but those got into reality TV.

I understand acrylics are not as gentle as sheep and because of their temperment they are raised in factories.

That is all I know about acrylics.


----------



## lizmaxwell (Jul 23, 2011)

Sadly no matter what is made of or the yarn involved on ebay uk such an item would sell for pennies. Craft work is just not valued and i have to say that a lot of hand made stuff is very mundane ie. Blankets made from ill matched yarns in unpleasant colours. The result being little respect for craft work of any standard.
In the uk yarn is generally referred to as "wool" regardless of the yarn content.

And yes people do make large afghans out of sheeps wool. Me. My favourite one which we keep in the bedroom, is a lovely 
Bluey colour made from yarn with lots of "haze " which makes warm but light. Ideal for throwing over the if we have a chilly night


----------



## WmBailey (Dec 29, 2011)

I don't know about the fiber but this is definitely Tunisian stitch crochet with popcorns. I've made several like it.


----------



## vannavanna (Oct 15, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Auction I first saw and current listing
> No, I'm not considering buying it! I was just struck by what I perceive as a clash between the description - knit, wool - and the photo. So, I sent a message to the seller asking if it were indeed knitted and if it was 'sheep's wool'. This is her (if indeed it be a woman) answer:
> 
> 
> ...


I bought what was described as "Real wool", When I looked it up it said"wool that isn't recycled"??? Very light and floppy & not at all like wool.


----------



## zamie004 (Apr 23, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> bobctwn65 said:
> 
> 
> > huh am i wrong ,,,isn't basic wool from sheep mostly????
> ...


HA HA JESSICA-JEAN..........too funny ...my hubby calls all incompetent people ....BOZO..!!!!!


----------



## Chainstitcher (May 6, 2011)

I believe this seller is busted! Looks hooked and unlikely it is sheep's wool...Good eye!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

m2hvnfn said:


> I'm sure it is just an acrylic yarn. The panels look like they are tunisian crochet with popcorn accents. I am looking for a small project that I have ... looks very similar. If it is knit, I would like to know what stitch she is using ... again, almost positive it is tunisian.


I agree - sure looks like Tunisian to me and the popcorn stitches look like my crochet popcorns.

Can't see anyone using real wool. I think she is confused??????
:thumbdown: :roll:


----------



## Oldhenwife (Nov 4, 2012)

Chrissy-Ann said:


> Hi Jessica-Jean
> 
> Over here in the UK we call literally everything that is used for knitting or crochet by the same name ie 'wool'.
> 
> Chrissy-Ann


Well, Chrissy-Ann, you and the people you know might but certainly not everyone in UK does. Some - many - of us are very particular. The shop I use (Baa Ram Ewe) will only sell wool or silk and everything is carefully labelled as to what type of wool it is. They also have a large amount of wool from Yorkshire, labelled with the type of sheep it's from.

It matters.


----------



## Perlaelsa (Dec 8, 2011)

I agree with m2hvnfn. definely is Tunisian


----------



## La la patti (Apr 3, 2011)

Sure looks crocheted to me.


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

Many Canadians and most Europeans call all knitting and crocheting yarn "wool" regardless of content. The way she wrote her answer leads me to believe English isn't her 1st language. 

I knit with an international group of women, many from Canada and England and they call all yarn "wool". We knit for charity and cannot use anything that isn't acrylic, but to them it's still called "wool". Can get confusing.


----------



## GypsyC1225 (Apr 13, 2011)

How to make a knitted popcorn stitch. You could make them larger if you wanted. 
As for the term "wool" vs "yarn" I lived in Europe for 9 years. Being from the South every thing [exception: sewing thread] was called yarn, no matter what the blend. I learned that most Europeans use wool, and call it yarn. There are so many different varieties of "yarn" There is under the belly wool, which is supposed to be the finest of all wools, and there is neck wool, and back wool, etc. Then there are blends, you all know the blends. NOW, do I believe that this has been knitted, not corcheted. Yes, I do believe it is knitted,, but not all in one piece. The price is really shocking, no matter what it is made of, that is beautiful, and months of work. Not a pattern to be taken lightly.


----------



## patsyshatsys (Aug 17, 2011)

I have seen this somewhere before and to me it looks like it was made in cotton....and probably made in China.........just sayin'.


----------



## knitcrow11 (Nov 9, 2011)

it's crochet, I made the same identical afghan years ago. Afghan stitch (Tunisian) and popcorn


----------



## knitcrow11 (Nov 9, 2011)

BTW, when I sold mine, I got 40.00 for it.. OUCH


----------



## LadyDaVinciKnits (Feb 24, 2011)

I have made this exact afghan and yes, it is afghan stitch that is made in pannels and then crocheted around with the popcorn stitch before you put the pannels together. It honestly was not as hard as it looks and my parents still enjoy it!


----------



## Englishknitter (Oct 13, 2012)

This item has really made me laugh. The answer of it is not sheeps wool but basic wool you buy at the store just got me giggling. If this person is knitting or crocheting with yarn from the store, then the ball band will say what the yarn is and how to wash it. Do you really spend all that time making a throw in different colours and exactly the same size and pattern? I think this is a man who is importing these throws from somewhere and thinks there is a profit to be made. Could not be bothered to even take a photo of the other 3 colours. This person has never been near a needle. Why not be truthful. Or are they stolen goods? You feel sorry for anyone buying this as real wool and having to send it back and hopefully get a refund.


----------



## GypsyC1225 (Apr 13, 2011)

You are right, I thought cotton when I looked at it.


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

Item specifics 



It says the following in her description (I copied and pasted here):


Condition: 


New: A brand-new, unused, unopened, undamaged item (including handmade items). See the seller's listing ... Read more 

I think this is a machine made one like mass produced.


----------



## elaineadams (Oct 17, 2011)

That blanket (afghan) looks very similar to one I saw in a John Lewis department shop about a year or so ago. It came in several different colours, and was not cheap, but very hard wearing, and mass produced on a machine in some factory. I didn't look to see whether it had been made as a one piece or in panels. It was described as a "Wool Throw" but the label attached to the blanket stated that the fabric was a polyester/acrylic mix....both man made fibres.

But I must admit that if I were selling it, I would obtain my fabric description from the label rather than the packaging.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> bobctwn65 said:
> 
> 
> > huh am i wrong ,,,isn't basic wool from sheep mostly????
> ...


Not everyone does. But then, what do I know about wood carving? Oil painting? Even less than I know about yarn!


----------



## Earnie (Aug 8, 2012)

I made one simular to that in Tunisan and strips in acrylic yard for a friend. The yarn alone was $60. For wool it would be quite a bit more. Then there is the charge for labor.


----------



## chubble (Apr 10, 2012)

This looks very much like the afghan I made years ago for my mother...she still has it but I don't find the pattern in my file...darn. The one I did was crochet and the popcorn stitch, made in panels, but not the afghan stitch (I have never used that stitch). I used acrylic yarn. Wish I could find the pattern for you.


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

To much time on one's hands to judge an E-bay seller on her afghans that may or maynot be hand knitted, may or maynot be wool, may or maybe not be stolen, may or maynot speak English as #1 language, may or maynot be a seasoned seller because she only has a number 2 after her name, may or maynot....

And no one here is even interested in bidding on the afghans so does it really matter other than to be picking on someone else.


----------



## Valanteen (Sep 28, 2011)

I made one similiar to this 20+ years ago in acrylic yarn, tunsian stitch. Has gone thru three generations and outlasted four washing machines.


----------



## maisey67 (Aug 30, 2011)

I love the "Bozo" depiction!!


----------



## Lina (Jan 17, 2011)

It is pretty. I wish I had one like it, but I don't think I could make it.


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

The eBay seller only shows seller feedback and no buyer feedback so will never know whether the buyer was satisfied with the purchase or not.


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

I would NOT trust that this item is pure wool...there may be some wool in it...
julie


----------



## 10Jean (Feb 20, 2011)

My friend at church is an excellent knitter and she is from 
Canada. She always calls her yarn "wool" and it is acrylic.
She replaces the word yarn with wool. I underdstand her.


----------



## valj46 (Jul 25, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Auction I first saw and current listing
> No, I'm not considering buying it! I was just struck by what I perceive as a clash between the description - knit, wool - and the photo. So, I sent a message to the seller asking if it were indeed knitted and if it was 'sheep's wool'. This is her (if indeed it be a woman) answer:
> 
> 
> ...


I think its machine knitted


----------



## Diana knits (Mar 31, 2011)

Yes it looks like strips, and done in the afghan stitch with acrylic yarn. That is my opinion. I would let the person know that you know and maybe they will come out with the truth so someone does not get taken. There are many who do not know the difference.


----------



## valj46 (Jul 25, 2011)

elaineadams said:


> That blanket (afghan) looks very similar to one I saw in a John Lewis department shop about a year or so ago. It came in several different colours, and was not cheap, but very hard wearing, and mass produced on a machine in some factory. I didn't look to see whether it had been made as a one piece or in panels. It was described as a "Wool Throw" but the label attached to the blanket stated that the fabric was a polyester/acrylic mix....both man made fibres.
> 
> But I must admit that if I were selling it, I would obtain my fabric description from the label rather than the packaging.


I think its mass produced in a mixed yarn with cotton in it, or done on a knitting machine


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

First things first with eBay - check out the seller. In this case all becomes clear. A member since 12/10 and no feedback??? Nothing can be good here regardless of item, price or description. 

Pzoe


----------



## bonbarnie (Jan 23, 2011)

HI: i think that it looks like the afghan stitch . i made a few and the needle is long and you pull the yarn back each stitch. all wool comes from an amimal. she is trying to confuse us. $100.00 no way.


----------



## GypsyC1225 (Apr 13, 2011)

I agree with you, Linda.


----------



## GypsyC1225 (Apr 13, 2011)

I agree with you, Linda.


----------



## Catladysher (Nov 7, 2012)

I too crochet..only...but this looks like Tunisian w/ popcorn stitches..as far as wool goes...my grandmother use to make all of her afghans and bedspreads out of "wool"...but I didn't think anyone did that anymore...so as far as the material goes...I'd actually have to have it in my hands to make a definite call.


----------



## cathbeasle (Jun 8, 2012)

Checked out the link. The seller has now updated a relisting to read not sheeps wool but polyester based wool. Whatever that is? This sure looks like it is done in afghan crochet (also known as Tunisian). I have made quite a few afghans with this stitch.


----------



## GypsyC1225 (Apr 13, 2011)

Have we so little to do, that we have to bash some one?


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

well I went looking and yes the popcorn stitch can be knitted, so can the thermal stitch...wool part unless she spins it herself seems to me would be expensive for as large as this blanket it. Maybe mix fibers.


----------



## rpjpntigger (Nov 16, 2012)

I know most people do not make an afghan out of wool and certainly not for that price. I made one that was all wool and the yarn was about $250. Yes, it is heavy but I made it from an old book that my mother had and a pattern she had made in the early fifties. And as I look at the posted picture, it is crochet.


----------



## mariolacronin (Jun 12, 2012)

As far as I know there is only one type of wool - sheeps' wool. there are other fibers, such as alpaca, llama, cashmere, etc., but they are not wool. Wool only comes from sheep, or at least this is what I was told at one of many wool festivals i have attende in the past... by people who actualy raise sheep.

as to how the picture looks like... can't tell for sure, would need a close up... but it looks crocheted to me. 

Yes, there are people who make large afghans/blankets out of wool... me included, although rarely, since it takes forever


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

Not bashing - If someone is going to list an item on eBay, they should give a clear, truthful description of the item. And when they don't, people will become distrustful of them.


----------



## Catladysher (Nov 7, 2012)

OK...I now realize that some people call yarn wool when it can be a mixture of all sorts of fibers...and now I realize that some people call all sorts of afghans/ bedspreads knitted even when they are crocheted...whatever--this is still a beautiful throw/afghan...and a polyester wool is not sheep wool, but a yarn that probably has no wool in it...


----------



## henhouse2011 (Feb 20, 2011)

I have seen upholstery listed as pure virgin vinyl! Think of all those little vinyls giving up their hides. The picture shows crochet and I have seen the pattern. Canada used to make and probably still does, a very high quality acrylic or blend. I an thinking Paton's and Canadiana. E-Bay is kind of a crap shoot anyway.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

If you enlarge the photo and look at the bottom right the stitches do look like knit stitches. The rest of the pattern is too hard to see the details. Maybe the Tunisian stitching used is perceived as knitting.

As for 'wool,' the seller is simply ignorant of yarn. Or the seller is dealing with different language meanings.

Lots of knitting forensics going on here, but the seller needs to provide more info--like answers to all the KP questions.


----------



## bkennard (May 27, 2012)

it looks exactly like one that I crocheted years ago. And yes Jessica-Jean it was done in stips.


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

Looks like it is crocheted in afghan stitch. More than likely it is acrylic yarn. But, I could be wrong.


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

You took time to comment, you must have time to spare too 



PaKnitter said:


> To much time on one's hands to judge an E-bay seller on her afghans that may or maynot be hand knitted, may or maynot be wool, may or maybe not be stolen, may or maynot speak English as #1 language, may or maynot be a seasoned seller because she only has a number 2 after her name, may or maynot....
> 
> And no one here is even interested in bidding on the afghans so does it really matter other than to be picking on someone else.


----------



## djones5252 (May 6, 2011)

I, too, crocheted an afghan VERY similar to that years ago in the afghan stitch with popcorn stitches in strips, then joined them together. Maybe she IS calling all yarn "wool" as some tend to do. She obviously doesn't know the difference. And, to her, it is ALL "knitting". I guess she is meaning REAL wool is sheep's wool and THIS "wool" is anything BUT real wool..... I agree. She has no clue and probably did not make them.


----------



## Vique (Oct 28, 2011)

I am pobably wrong as I so often am but the background in the middle panel looks like the croched afghan stitch. When I blew it up so I could see it better it got a little cloudy.


----------



## valj46 (Jul 25, 2011)

Catladysher said:


> OK...I now realize that some people call yarn wool when it can be a mixture of all sorts of fibers...and now I realize that some people call all sorts of afghans/ bedspreads knitted even when they are crocheted...whatever--this is still a beautiful throw/afghan...and a polyester wool is not sheep wool, but a yarn that probably has no wool in it...


In the U.K we call all yarn wool but on the labels it has to state what the content is by law


----------



## GypsyC1225 (Apr 13, 2011)

I call it bashing. You have her the maker down, and now you continue to kick.


----------



## Catladysher (Nov 7, 2012)

That is what I thought...not a big deal as the afghan is beautiful. Some people here think we are bashing..I don't think we are. I think we are having a discussion..


----------



## Lina (Jan 17, 2011)

Catladysher said:


> That is what I thought...not a big deal as the afghan is beautiful. Some people here think we are bashing..I don't think we are. I think we are having a discussion..


Not bashing or kicking.........discussing.


----------



## GypsyC1225 (Apr 13, 2011)

the 'discussion' ended 4 pages back. now it is bashing. be kind, and star another subject.


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

I think many people think of any yarn, acrylic or natural fibers, as "wool" - at least that has been my experience.
Is it knit? Can't tell...........


----------



## Oldhenwife (Nov 4, 2012)

henhouse2011 said:


> I have seen upholstery listed as pure virgin vinyl! Think of all those little vinyls giving up their hides. .


HAHAHAHAHA!

I suppose it means that the vinyl hasn't been recycled - CAN vinyl be recycled? Hmmm ... looked it up, apparently it can.

We learn every day!


----------



## Oldhenwife (Nov 4, 2012)

[quote

In the U.K we call all yarn wool but on the labels it has to state what the content is by law[/quote]

Not everyone in UK calls all yarn wool!


----------



## knottyknittershop (Mar 16, 2012)

I am so confused.....I didn't know there was any kind of wool other than the kind that comes from sheep???


----------



## ultrahiggs (Jun 4, 2012)

Mmmmmmm confusing - I would say that it is knitted, but it certainly looks more acrylic to me, although saying that, we in the UK do tend to call yarn wool - BUT if I were listing it on Ebay I would have made sure I described the yarn accurately, as the buyer would want to know for sure re the washing, it would be awful to spoil such a lovely "handknitted" item, but was it machine knitted, doesnt say, also she only has 2 feedbacks, so she is new to Ebay, but I am slightly suspicious, I personally wouldnt bid on it x


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

My question is. ....what is basic wool anyone buys at a store. I have noticed that many people use the word "wool" very loosely when it comes to yarn. IMHO wool always comes from an animal, doesn't it? Cotton from a plant and nylon and acrylic from chemicals? Silk from a worm ? There are so many fibers today but wool is wool, right?


----------



## Friederike (Aug 26, 2011)

Looks like Tunisian Afghan stitch to me. If the seller does not know the difference between Tunisian crochet and knitting she/he may not know the difference between acrylic and wool, can't read and did not make the blanket. Over the years I have found that people who are non knitters/crocheters call any yarn wool. My sister is a very talented knitter and crocheter and certainly knows the difference between wool and non-wool but in the german language she talks about Wolle (wool) even if it is acrylic. But who knows ........ :roll:


----------



## valj46 (Jul 25, 2011)

Oldhenwife said:


> [quote
> 
> In the U.K we call all yarn wool but on the labels it has to state what the content is by law


Not everyone in UK calls all yarn wool![/quote]

most do down this area


----------



## valj46 (Jul 25, 2011)

Oldhenwife said:


> [quote
> 
> In the U.K we call all yarn wool but on the labels it has to state what the content is by law


Not everyone in UK calls all yarn wool![/quote]

most do down this area


----------



## Oldhenwife (Nov 4, 2012)

ultrahiggs said:


> we in the UK do tend to call yarn wool -


NO WE DON'T!

Some might but it's not general except, perhaps, among non-knitters.


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

I think it's crocheted afghan stitch. It reminds me of an old Leisure Arts pattern. The afghans in the booklet were all made in strips. I'm sure it is acrylic.


----------



## gsbyrge (Jul 12, 2011)

My understanding is that British countries use the term "wool" for everything we call "yarn" - kinda confusing for us "yarnies". I agree, it looks crocheted, but it's beautiful whatever it is


----------



## kathjow (Nov 14, 2012)

Reference the use of the word 'wool', if the person is from England that was what they called yarn in general. I have a neighbor that came to the States at the age of 16 and when she starts a new project she talks about picking up wool for it and never uses sheeps wool because of being allergic to it.


----------



## babyjanis (Oct 9, 2012)

It is knitted. I believe I have a pattern for this in a book I used to knit a different one years ago. And you can buy inexpensive wool. And if the label said wool she might be too unknowing to realize it is sheep's wool. I've noticed lots of wool is not saying "lamb's wool" on them. I can see where the uninformed might be confused on this.


----------



## MaineSqueeze (Feb 23, 2012)

I would send her another question, what is the brand of the 'wool',and what does it say it's fiber is on the label?


----------



## ladymege (Mar 17, 2011)

I increased the size of the picture and could not tell if it was afghan stitch or single crochet. definitely crocheted in strips. If it was stitched 50 or so years ago when we had only natural fibers, wool from Lion Brand could be bought for less than $2.00 US a skein. Still would have been expensive for those days!


----------



## Lady Kaira (Jan 11, 2012)

The whole thing is done in Tunisian crochet, in the old day was commonly called afgan stitch, because was used mostly for making afgans. Most often made with Red Heart worsted yarn, and I believe at one point came as a free pattern on back of label, people like my grandmother, (I'm 63) often referred to all yarn as wool.


----------



## sarah66 (Sep 26, 2011)

inishowen said:


> CaroleD53 said:
> 
> 
> > Where does the seller live? We, in Britain tend to call yarn wool whether it is real wool or not. I know however that you cannot advertise it that way. My issue is, is it made by someone at home or is it mass produced?
> ...


Me too


----------



## Chrissy-Ann (Mar 17, 2012)

Hi there Oldhenwife

I'm so sorry to upset you by stating what my experience has been re: 'yarn' and 'wool' terminology, after all that is only 'my experience'. My pedigree to back this up is that I have only been knitting since I was 7, that's for the last 55 years; originate from South Yorkshire; have lived in at least a dozen towns and cities in the UK from north to south over the last 44 years; and laterly since my retirement as a psychotherspist, I have turned my hand to design and knitting my own handbags etc. So perhaps I should be referring to myself as a 'non-knitters'. I presumably haven't had as much experience as you.

Everyone's experience is different, that's what makes us all unique and different

Chrissy-Ann


----------



## msdotsy1 (Oct 17, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Auction I first saw and current listing
> No, I'm not considering buying it! I was just struck by what I perceive as a clash between the description - knit, wool - and the photo. So, I sent a message to the seller asking if it were indeed knitted and if it was 'sheep's wool'. This is her (if indeed it be a woman) answer:
> 
> 
> ...


Definitely Afghan stitch or Tunisian crochet as it is also called. Now my question is, _is there any other wool but sheeps wool?_. Lambs wool is still sheep's wool. The peice is nice but doesn't the materials weigh in as well. I think the seller is lumping all yarn together as wool? She is also lumping all hand crocheted items as knitting which some people do do. And if not she is a cheat.


----------



## sarah66 (Sep 26, 2011)

Oldhenwife said:


> ultrahiggs said:
> 
> 
> > we in the UK do tend to call yarn wool -
> ...


Perhaps its a regional or generational thing. I've always called it wool till coming on this site, 'wool' being a term picked up from my Gran who was most definitely a knitter. However, with the advent of man made fibres which she never used, I can see the need for differentiation- I now use the term yarn, and get strange looks from some until I explain why.


----------



## Oldhenwife (Nov 4, 2012)

I don't know where this idea that all British folk use the word 'wool' as a generic term for knitting yarn. I don't know anyone else who does.

But I'm in Yorkshire, which is famous for production of wool, both for knitting and cloth. It used to be mostly processed (spun and woven) in the nearby town of Brandford, woolen cloth was tailored in my own city, Leeds.

Even wonderful suits bearing up-market London tailors were usually made in Leeds.

We know our wool.


----------



## Oldhenwife (Nov 4, 2012)

I don't know where this idea that all British folk use the word 'wool' as a generic term for knitting yarn. I don't know anyone else who does.

But I'm in Yorkshire, which is famous for production of wool, both for knitting and cloth. It used to be mostly processed (spun and woven) in the nearby town of Brandford, woolen cloth was tailored in my own city, Leeds.

Even wonderful suits bearing up-market London tailors were usually made in Leeds.

We know our wool.


----------



## mtsharon (Apr 23, 2012)

That is the EXACT same afghan I was working on to give my mother-in-law. The yarn I was using (as per the pattern) was plain old WW acrylic. It was not made in strips, but the pattern was just crocheted along in bobbles - either using a chart or the pattern.



Jessica-Jean said:


> Auction I first saw and current listing
> No, I'm not considering buying it! I was just struck by what I perceive as a clash between the description - knit, wool - and the photo. So, I sent a message to the seller asking if it were indeed knitted and if it was 'sheep's wool'. This is her (if indeed it be a woman) answer:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ICE (May 4, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Auction I first saw and current listing
> No, I'm not considering buying it! I was just struck by what I perceive as a clash between the description - knit, wool - and the photo. So, I sent a message to the seller asking if it were indeed knitted and if it was 'sheep's wool'. This is her (if indeed it be a woman) answer:
> 
> 
> ...


I am not an expert, just a "knitter". It could be handmade, who am I to say? Always thought "wool" could be from other sources than sheep. Goats? Musk Ox? Quivit? Even saw 'bison" at a recent yarn show!
And yes, I have knitted afghans, baby blankets & many other wearable items in washable wool. I have also knit with 100% 2 and 4 ply Cashmere, Alpaca and other natural fibres. Expensive, yes. But very rewarding: feels good in my hands, launders well and with care lasts a long time. 
I believe in Quality not Quantity.
ICE in NJ


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

But I have bought at Walmart yarn that had a certain percentage of wool in it, Woolese


----------



## valj46 (Jul 25, 2011)

sarah66 said:


> inishowen said:
> 
> 
> > CaroleD53 said:
> ...


We always seem to say around here we have to pop into the wool shop[ never call it by name] & buy some wool , never say going to buy some acrylic or mixed yarn


----------



## pmarch (Mar 18, 2012)

I would say the entire thing is crochet and made in strips. Not real wool, it would cost a small fortune, I have a sweater in mine that will be made in a merino/silk blend which if I go through it will cost $400 for the yarn. The yarn alone for something like that using the one pounders alone would be over $90, I know because I'm making one now, I think it is to fancy for my grandmother to have made. Lol.


----------



## GypsyC1225 (Apr 13, 2011)

I can not believe that the kind people I know on here can be so harsh. 9 pages of bashing. I have had problems with a pattern, sent them to Knitting Paradise, and got so many really great suggestions. I have done my best to help other people with my limited knowledge. But never have I seen such a bee hive of angry people bashing a fellow knitter.


----------



## julielacykntr (May 5, 2012)

http://ezinearticles.com/?Different-Animals,-Different-Wools&id=7199050
You made me wonder so I found the article above which only led me to believe that 'wool' termonology depends a lot on your point of reference and local (slang). Our knitting goups have discussed the different knitting fibers and where they come from, and in agreement w/Jean, didn't encompass all different fibers together as the article seemed to. Let us all wait (with bated breath) for this lady to post sale of Qiviuk ( http://www.paradisefibers.com/index.php/jacques-cartier-qiviuk-yarn.html ) afghan listed as 'wool' for $100.00!!! P.S. Very aware of the differences as I'm allergic to 'real' wool.


----------



## msdotsy1 (Oct 17, 2012)

GypsyC1225 said:


> I can not believe that the kind people I know on here can be so harsh. 9 pages of bashing. I have had problems with a pattern, sent them to Knitting Paradise, and got so many really great suggestions. I have done my best to help other people with my limited knowledge. But never have I seen such a bee hive of angry people bashing a fellow knitter.


GypsyC1225 - Please go back to the original question and read carefully what the poster is asking and try to comprehend the reason for the responses. No one is bashing a specific knitter. The item in question is a piece for sale on ebay. lol!


----------



## valj46 (Jul 25, 2011)

GypsyC1225 said:


> I can not believe that the kind people I know on here can be so harsh. 9 pages of bashing. I have had problems with a pattern, sent them to Knitting Paradise, and got so many really great suggestions. I have done my best to help other people with my limited knowledge. But never have I seen such a bee hive of angry people bashing a fellow knitter.


Let it go over your head ,Everyone is entitled to have their say as long as they are not murdering each other .


----------



## CdnKnittingNan (Nov 17, 2011)

I am a knitter but was first a crocheter. This is crocheted and I'd say Tunisian crochet. I knit aran throws and afghans with 'real' wool (sheeps wool). I'm not sure this person knows the difference between 'wool' and 'yarn'.


----------



## ltyler65 (Aug 14, 2012)

You just gave me my first laugh of the day. Thanks!! happy knitting


Ann DeGray said:


> I don't crochet so I can't comment on whether it's knit or crocheted but I'm hung up on the "wool". I thought wool came from sheep. I realize yarn is made from other four legged creatures but, given the size of the item in question, I shudder to think what that would cost.
> 
> I believe it was yarn from an acrylic.No one has ever *seen* an acrylic although they are becoming more popular as time goes on.They do not require feeding, one reason, I suppose, that they have become so popular. And because they do not eat there is very little "cleaning up" after them. They thrive in any climate, adapt to any temperature and seem to be resistant to disease.
> 
> ...


----------



## brinawitch (Aug 16, 2011)

it is crochet. i am certain of that because there are no knit lines. the edging is definitely crochet and if you look there going inward it is the same kind of stitching.
as far as calling it wool. my mom who is from Europe calls all yarn wool. it has been really hard to break her of that habit. but to not be miss leading the seller really needs to state the type of yarn used.

i agree that she/he probably doesn't know the first thing about knitting or crochet. but it is possible to crank out 4 of these in under three months. specially if they are crochet.


----------



## brinawitch (Aug 16, 2011)

ltyler65 said:


> You just gave me my first laugh of the day. Thanks!! happy knitting
> 
> 
> Ann DeGray said:
> ...


NOW THAT IS FUNNY :-D


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

I am not a crocheter notr do I claim to be. Many years ago I did learn how to do the afghan stitch and did make a couple afghans like that. That does look to me to be chrocheted. Plus if the seller is going to sell them the fiber content should be listed because someone could be alergic to whatever it is made from. Also as suggested if it was pure wool it would weigh a ton and shipping it would cost a fortune!!!!! Available in other colors??????? Hummmm I tend to agree with many here, it does sound fishy to me. :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

Been an interesting read. I've never bought on ebay and probably never will--too problematic it seems. And I don't think anyone is "bashing" anyone,just seeking clarification.


----------



## brinawitch (Aug 16, 2011)

pmarch said:


> I would say the entire thing is crochet and made in strips. Not real wool, it would cost a small fortune, I have a sweater in mine that will be made in a merino/silk blend which if I go through it will cost $400 for the yarn. The yarn alone for something like that using the one pounders alone would be over $90, I know because I'm making one now, I think it is to fancy for my grandmother to have made. Lol.


Actually my grandmother would have said it wasn't fancy enough to try. but would have made it under duress. she just rolls like that  :lol:


----------



## ltyler65 (Aug 14, 2012)

I agree!! NOT BASHING simply discussing an interesting observation. Happy knitting


Catladysher said:


> That is what I thought...not a big deal as the afghan is beautiful. Some people here think we are bashing..I don't think we are. I think we are having a discussion..


----------



## marianikole (Aug 29, 2011)

Hi, 
According to reply you got from the seller, it seems like this person is not a native English speaker. I can see how someone can call any yarn a "wool" if they do not distinguish between the meaning of certain groups of words. I can understand that as I myself was this way some 20+ years ago I would say that seller tells you that it is not a REAL WOOL, and that it was made using plain yarn from the store (and they don't know the content of the yarn). 
As to how the item was made, I don't know. Maybe some different way of needle craft, like a combination of weaving, etc. For sure looks nice.


----------



## GypsyC1225 (Apr 13, 2011)

Bullys always think this way


----------



## seasha2000 (Sep 29, 2012)

CaroleD53 said:


> The price and the range of colours still makes me suspicious. Why so cheap? mass produced in the Far East ?


That could be, maybe she's buying them from someone else on the internet cheap, and reselling them.


----------



## seasha2000 (Sep 29, 2012)

GypsyC1225 said:


> Bullys always think this way


Whats that about, people here are just trying to understand the listing on ebay..


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm betting acrylic and she didn't make it --


----------



## Frog Queen (May 25, 2012)

I'm British. I'd definitely and always say 'I'm going to the wool shop'. They'd be bemused in John Lewis if I asked them to point me towards the 'yarn department' (not that they'd need to, I practically live there). But when it comes to selecting and purchasing, of course I'm thinking about the fibre content and wouldn't describe or even think about what I'm knitting as made out of real wool unless it was. Or real acrylic...or real vinyl, haha


----------



## koalablue (Sep 22, 2012)

I think I also seen this pattern before, I think it was in either Mary Maxim
or Herrschnerrs catalog they seem to have most every thing in crochet and very little in knits.


----------



## User5935 (Feb 9, 2011)

Before we all jump to conclusions on this sellers competence or honesty, how many of us call diapers Pampers? Or tissues Kleenex? Or any feminine hygiene product a Kotex? Notice a Brand name is used to imply ANY of the category of product it falls under. Many people seem to replace the term "yarn" with wool. I have often times been asked about the type of wool I am using? Well that likely because for so long yarn came from only sheep's wool. After generations of calling yarn made from sheep's wool wool rather than yarn it is quiet likely that the notion that it came from a sheep was lost without actually thinking about it. And with the advent of man made fibers one continued to call "yarn" "wool" and adjusted by asking what kind, forgetting there is one kind of wool, and many kinds of yarn. That being said, I would inquire as to the brand of yarn used. You can probably then look it up and find out the fiber content. And even if it is acrylic etc, it may not be that one is trying to pull the wool over you eyes (ha ha) but may just not realize confusion is caused. Throw in different areas of the world call things by different names and its all mucked up! Ask for brand, check their seller feedback, and look for a return policy. If you still have doubts and you can return it, then you have a choice, if you can't skip it. As for price, maybe they don't know now to price their things. I JUST last week read a thing about how someone was trying to sell their handmade items and they would NOT sell until they significantly RAISED their prices. Why? because people saw the low prices and questioned fiber content and quality, as well as workmanship. Priced higher showed the seller was using higher quality fibers, and was confident about their work. Perhaps this person is only trying to break even, or is clueless as to pricing.
Finally, they may be shady, but should be treated as an honest person until its obvious they are otherwise.
Good luck!



Jessica-Jean said:


> bobctwn65 said:
> 
> 
> > huh am i wrong ,,,isn't basic wool from sheep mostly????
> ...


----------



## eberry5134 (Feb 12, 2011)

I think the seller mistook the label that said "worsted" to mean wool. She obviously doesn't know the difference.


----------



## RebeccaVM (Aug 14, 2012)

The basic stitch is definitely a crocheted afghan stitch.


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

PaKnitter said:


> To much time on one's hands to judge an E-bay seller on her afghans that may or maynot be hand knitted, may or maynot be wool, may or maybe not be stolen, may or maynot speak English as #1 language, may or maynot be a seasoned seller because she only has a number 2 after her name, may or maynot....
> 
> And no one here is even interested in bidding on the afghans so does it really matter other than to be picking on someone else.


This seller is not describing the item correctly, if it was being sold in a shop under these conditions Trading Standards people would be on to it in a flash!!


----------



## cook (Aug 28, 2011)

I think some foreign knitters call their yarn wool. Maybe that is what has happened here. Beautiful, but more that I'd like to do. I knitted a bedspread years ago for a lady and got $300 for it and she furnished the yarn.It had knit popcorns and I did't care about doing those again. It turned out beautiful and she was very happy with it. I think $100 is very under priced.


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

hgayle said:


> Not bashing - If someone is going to list an item on eBay, they should give a clear, truthful description of the item. And when they don't, people will become distrustful of them.


I agree.


----------



## headvase1 (Nov 18, 2011)

Yes Jessica Jean it is afghan stitch I made one like it a while back


----------



## Gramofnine (Sep 28, 2012)

I have noticed, not on here, people who refer to any yarn as "wool", just like they call all facial tissue Kleenex. Perhaps that's what's gong on here. This looks like crochet to me, as well. The person may perhaps be one who really doesn't know the difference.


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

Thanks for the giggle :-D  :-D


----------



## Toby's Mom (Dec 8, 2011)

No, I'm not considering buying it! I was just struck by what I perceive as a clash between the description - knit, wool - and the photo. So, I sent a message to the seller asking if it were indeed knitted and if it was 'sheep's wool'. This is her (if indeed it be a woman) answer:

SELLER SAID: yes i am the person who knitted them they are not crocheted as to you second question i never said they were sheeps wool but basic wool anyone buys at a store i am sorry you assumed they were sheeps wool.[/quote]

It seems to me these are purchases she made, I think she is reselling, not a knitter person or she would know the difference between knitting and crochet. I see crochet in there. I know that people in the UK call "wool" to what we in America call "yarn", but I don't think this is the case of a British person. Got pretty defensive also ah? 
In the meantime, here's some blanket stuff you may like: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/levis-baby-blanket
and http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/80234AD.html?noImages=


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

Oldhenwife said:


> I don't know where this idea that all British folk use the word 'wool' as a generic term for knitting yarn. I don't know anyone else who does.
> 
> But I'm in Yorkshire, which is famous for production of wool, both for knitting and cloth. It used to be mostly processed (spun and woven) in the nearby town of Brandford, woolen cloth was tailored in my own city, Leeds.
> 
> ...


Nobody said "all" but most people call it wool and talk about wool shops. We do know the difference between synthetic and natural fibres but still call it that. You are obviously more modern and use the correct terminology, yarn.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Sure looks like it's crocheted to me. And in strips, as well. And I'd guess that it's made of an acrylic yarn, or perhaps a wool blend. But I don't think I could tell unless I had it in front of me.

Perhaps she's using the word "wool" as someone else mentioned: "wool" includes all kinds of yarn. I have friends who use the word "wool" in that way. (I live in the US, I'm 59 years old, and my friends are of a similar age.)

Perhaps she's selling the afghan for someone else who's not computer savvy enough to do so herself/himself. Again, just a guess.

Hazel


----------



## goodydock (Nov 12, 2012)

I'm looking at the Tunisian crochet blanket my mother made years ago. It's the same.


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

GypsyC1225 said:


> Bullys always think this way


I see you are still reading the posts.


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

You can safely change that "99% sure" to 100%! This afghan is quite similar to the first one I crocheted. Mine was called the Pine Tree Afghan - on the wider panels triple crochets came sweeping down like pine tree branches - and diamonds of popcorns spaced in between a pattern of triple dc stitches on the narrower panels represented acorns.

I think the one in your picture was made in panels, also.

Mine is the family favorite and said to be the "warmest thing" in my daughter's house. I crocheted it in 3 shades of brown - of what was called "pure wool" purchased in a local knitting shop. That was back about 1960 when I taught myself Tunesian crochet, which I intend to get back into in the future. 

I hope this helps.


----------



## PatriciaDF (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm not an expert on crochet, but have been knitting for well over 50 years and don't recall ever seeing a stitch pattern that looks like that. Sure looks like crochet to me!


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

when I enlarged it as much as the computer would allow, I certainly looked like crochet to me. I haven't read others' replies, yet. Curious?


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

I was born in Lancashire, have lived in several different parts of England and know that most people refer to all yarn as "wool". The item seems to be done in Tunisian crochet which can also be called"Shepherd's Knitting". Another example of different terminology in different parts of the knitting world, and I think it is a lovely item.


----------



## babyjanis (Oct 9, 2012)

That is interesting to know that some people refer to any yarn as wool. I think this will prove to be helpful in the future.


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

I would like to comment on the remark that IF it was wool, it would weigh a lot and cost a fortune to ship.

MY afghan - the "warmest thing in the house" - is HEAVY! So the comment is RIGHT! If I remember correctly, it took either 16 or 20 4-oz skeins.


----------



## domesticgod (Apr 6, 2011)

Definitely crocheted (afghan stitch and popcorns). Definitely not made by the seller (nobody who knits or crochets could be that dumb) If they had made it and it was actual wool, they'd know the price and wouldn't be charging that low a price.


----------



## Oldhenwife (Nov 4, 2012)

We know our wool.[/quote]
Nobody said "all" but most people call it wool and talk about wool shops. We do know the difference between synthetic and natural fibres but still call it that. You are obviously more modern and use the correct terminology, yarn.[/quote]

Modern? ME? HAHAHA! I'm well into my seventies.

Not modern but I am a REAL English speaker, from England, and as such like to use precise words rather than being slovenly. We have a beautiful, rich language and it diminishes it not to use it well.

I rang my WOOL shop about something this morning and told them about this thread. They were speechless ...


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

They may not b misrepresenting intentionally. I have heard many people (regionally or the uninformed) refer to yarn as "knitting wool" and refer to anything non-woven as a "knit#. Just my observations.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

Who would have thought that this thread would have had such a response!


----------



## sarah66 (Sep 26, 2011)

Just a further thought (and I'm not 'bashing' anyone, just adding to the conversation....)....

As a dressmaker I purchase 'cotton' to thread through my sewing machine and to sew on buttons- but more often than not it is polyester. Do I need to now start calling this 'thread' in the same way I have learnt to call 'wool' yarn? :?:
It seems common sense should prevail, and as long as everyone knows what people are implying by the generic term and use the correct term when it really matters, then there is no problem.


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

Oldhenwife said:


> We know our wool.


Nobody said "all" but most people call it wool and talk about wool shops. We do know the difference between synthetic and natural fibres but still call it that. You are obviously more modern and use the correct terminology, yarn.[/quote]

Modern? ME? HAHAHA! I'm well into my seventies.

Not modern but I am a REAL English speaker, from England, and as such like to use precise words rather than being slovenly. We have a beautiful, rich language and it diminishes it not to use 
I rang my WOOL shop about something this morning and told them about this thread. They were speechless ...[/quote]

Oh dear! I am an English teacher. Perhaps I should resign since I am obviously not a REAL English speaker. Lol


----------



## KateMassachusetts (Feb 12, 2011)

I am pretty sure that is a pattern I made back in the late 70's. It is tunisian with bobbles and is made in strips. It was from a Time-Life series of craft encyclopedias that featured a different technique per alphabet letter. I can't clearly remember the name but I did donate the entire set to my library a few years ago and could go look it up for you if you are interested.


----------



## Frog Queen (May 25, 2012)

We are, Kate, we are!


----------



## CrochetyLady (Feb 18, 2012)

I haven't read all 10 pages, (wow) of this thread, so forgive me if this is not new information. I grew up in Ontario where the WWII generation and baby boomers (until the last 30 years or so) referred to all yarn as wool. Now, most people say yarn, although I still understand my Dad when he asks things like "Did you get what you wanted at the wool shop?"


----------



## StitchedUp (Nov 15, 2012)

She is telling you it's not sheep's wool = it's a synthetic. I wouldn't be too hard on her for that because as others have said "wool" is used by a lot of folk as an inclusive term for all yarn. She should have been more specific for sure but Ebay is a real "buyer beware" market so you just have to pester to get accurate info from some folk or just walk away if they don't help. However, if you are interested in the item to make one for yourself why not ask her for the pattern name and number and see what she says?


----------



## Toby's Mom (Dec 8, 2011)

I have recently noticed that almost any conversation or comment on KP turns into a debate or defensive arguing. What is up with this? At the risk of appearing to engage in same, I personally would like to suggest that if people don't like how other people express themselves, they just leave it alone, stay off the thread. Some people are overly sensitive and see offense in everything. Some of us don't come out sounding the way we want in writing. So what? Please do not try to protect other people from so called "bullies", etc. Let people comment what they like, and leave them alone. Today I had to say something because it is now ridiculous, how a comment about "wool" can turn into "you are a bully".


----------



## sarah66 (Sep 26, 2011)

Tresperros said:


> I have recently noticed that almost any conversation or comment on KP turns into a debate or defensive arguing. What is up with this? At the risk of appearing to engage in same, I personally would like to suggest that if people don't like how other people express themselves, they just leave it alone, stay off the thread. Some people are overly sensitive and see offense in everything. Some of us don't come out sounding the way we want in writing. So what? Please do not try to protect other people from so called "bullies", etc. Let people comment what they like, and leave them alone. Today I had to say something because it is now ridiculous, how a comment about "wool" can turn into "you are a bully".


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

maisey67 said:


> I love the "Bozo" depiction!!


On the other hand, I didn't enjoy it. That's probably because even at 68, I find there are many things I don't know about.


----------



## poodlepad (Feb 1, 2011)

Very pretty, but I do a lot of crochet and like the other gal mentioned, those look like popcorn stitch along with what looks like triple crochet stitch. I don't know can you knit and get those little square looking stitches ?. It is a very pretty pattern.


----------



## valj46 (Jul 25, 2011)

Frog Queen said:


> I'm British. I'd definitely and always say 'I'm going to the wool shop'. They'd be bemused in John Lewis if I asked them to point me towards the 'yarn department' (not that they'd need to, I practically live there). But when it comes to selecting and purchasing, of course I'm thinking about the fibre content and wouldn't describe or even think about what I'm knitting as made out of real wool unless it was. Or real acrylic...or real vinyl, haha


Now the Exeter store of John Lewis is open i must go & look at their wool department ,i made a flying visit a couple of weeks ago but it was so crowded i soon came out again.


----------



## parksly (Jan 18, 2012)

Ann DeGray said:


> I don't crochet so I can't comment on whether it's knit or crocheted but I'm hung up on the "wool". I thought wool came from sheep. I realize yarn is made from other four legged creatures but, given the size of the item in question, I shudder to think what that would cost.
> 
> I believe it was yarn from an acrylic.No one has ever *seen* an acrylic although they are becoming more popular as time goes on.They do not require feeding, one reason, I suppose, that they have become so popular. And because they do not eat there is very little "cleaning up" after them. They thrive in any climate, adapt to any temperature and seem to be resistant to disease.
> 
> ...


This is the funniest thing on this thread! Great sense of humor. I get the feeling that it was missed by most readers. Thank you, Anne!


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

I think it could either be knitted or crocheted, at a closer inspection, but it could have been made from cotton as well...beautiful piece of work either way.


----------



## ashworthml (Nov 1, 2012)

It's quite deceiving as you can do bobbles like that in knitting but I think they would come out looser looking than those on the photo.As for the 'wool' part.If it said pure wool I would expect sheeps wool and not acrylic.Especially as there would be a big price difference in yarns.All I can say is if there are various colours and a quantity of them she must NEVER sleep! It would take ages to hand knit each one of those in the first place and a lot of hours.Even if you are a stay at home house wife or whatever I don't think you could knit that very fast with all the bobbles!


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

Can you post the listing please?


----------



## Maribeth (Feb 27, 2011)

C'mon girls. I can't believe you have nothing better to do than bash someone elses knowledge, or lack there of, of yarn fiber. In Canada all yarn is called wool. Then you go on to say she is charging way to little. Well if it is made of acrylic she is not overcharging. If its mass produced she is still not overcharging. But that being said, just don't buy it. Don't come in here and bash them because they are not up to the same standards you are.


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

Methinks whoever this is got these afghans from a deceased(?) relative and has no idea how precious they are.
My sister-in-law gave me a similar pattern years ago(could even be the same one) but I can't find it. Will have to look for it, as I would now have the time to make it - it's definitely crocheted, afghan stitch mostly. SIL did hers in off-white - Beautiful!


----------



## m_azingrace (Mar 14, 2012)

I would ask to see the product label for fiber content. There would be something hinky about the deal if the seller is unwilling to provide it.

oops...didn't realize they were inherited from an estate.


----------



## ayjay (Apr 3, 2011)

I totally agree with you. 
Not knitted, afghan stitch. Done in rows.
I am a little Leary of that post.
Be careful.


----------



## Margaret A. (Nov 11, 2012)

This is absolutely a crocheted item, afghan (Tunesan) stitch. From the stiff look of it, I'd guess it's at least partly acryllic. Ask the seller how many needles she used when making it. This piece was done using an afghan needle (long, like a knitting needle with a crochet hook at the working end. If the seller maintains she knitted it, what else isn't she telling the truth about? I'd stay away from this seller.
Margaret A.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

MsMallo said:


> Before we all jump to conclusions on this sellers competence or honesty, how many of us call diapers Pampers? Or tissues Kleenex? Or any feminine hygiene product a Kotex? Notice a Brand name is used to imply ANY of the category of product it falls under. Many people seem to replace the term "yarn" with wool. I have often times been asked about the type of wool I am using? Well that likely because for so long yarn came from only sheep's wool. After generations of calling yarn made from sheep's wool wool rather than yarn it is quiet likely that the notion that it came from a sheep was lost without actually thinking about it. And with the advent of man made fibers one continued to call "yarn" "wool" and adjusted by asking what kind, forgetting there is one kind of wool, and many kinds of yarn. That being said, I would inquire as to the brand of yarn used. You can probably then look it up and find out the fiber content. And even if it is acrylic etc, it may not be that one is trying to pull the wool over you eyes (ha ha) but may just not realize confusion is caused. Throw in different areas of the world call things by different names and its all mucked up! Ask for brand, check their seller feedback, and look for a return policy. If you still have doubts and you can return it, then you have a choice, if you can't skip it. As for price, maybe they don't know now to price their things. I JUST last week read a thing about how someone was trying to sell their handmade items and they would NOT sell until they significantly RAISED their prices. Why? because people saw the low prices and questioned fiber content and quality, as well as workmanship. Priced higher showed the seller was using higher quality fibers, and was confident about their work. Perhaps this person is only trying to break even, or is clueless as to pricing.
> Finally, they may be shady, but should be treated as an honest person until its obvious they are otherwise.
> Good luck!
> 
> ...


I wonder if the person is just a bozo about yarn - or is maybe just a total bozo about everything?


----------



## Savta Fern (Nov 28, 2011)

The panels were definitely done in afghan stitch. Having used this myself a long time ago, I never did do popcorn stitch in the work itself and the balls seem to going the wrong direction. In Ontario, as in Quebec, one does not call acrylic wool, its yarn be it wool or acrylic (labels are in French and English). This does not sound like any knitter I know-anywhere in Canada. The afghan looks to me to be beautiful but machine made and the seller too vague to be reliable.


----------



## valj46 (Jul 25, 2011)

Maribeth said:


> C'mon girls. I can't believe you have nothing better to do than bash someone elses knowledge, or lack there of, of yarn fiber. In Canada all yarn is called wool. Then you go on to say she is charging way to little. Well if it is made of acrylic she is not overcharging. If its mass produced she is still not overcharging. But that being said, just don't buy it. Don't come in here and bash them because they are not up to the same standards you are.


I just looked it up on e.bay people who she bought from has written good things about her ,she has sold 2 items before with a 100% good selling record .she has 4 for sale she has made in different colours over the years ,the blanket looks good ,


----------



## cattdages (Aug 3, 2011)

I think it's crocheted. Obviously a translation problem there too.


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

valj46 said:


> Maribeth said:
> 
> 
> > C'mon girls. I can't believe you have nothing better to do than bash someone elses knowledge, or lack there of, of yarn fiber. In Canada all yarn is called wool. Then you go on to say she is charging way to little. Well if it is made of acrylic she is not overcharging. If its mass produced she is still not overcharging. But that being said, just don't buy it. Don't come in here and bash them because they are not up to the same standards you are.
> ...


Yes, but only 2 items in 2 years?


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

Never mind -- didn't realize the thread had grown to 13 pages before I responded. I'm sure what I had to say was already covered.


----------



## babyjanis (Oct 9, 2012)

I found my book that I knit an afghan out of back in the early 70s. All the afghans are knit and the yarn they called for is 100% wool. Many of the various stitches are similar to ones used in the one posted.


----------



## seamus (Dec 15, 2011)

This is a long drawn out discussion about whether someone on E.Bay is selling an article which is not worth the money, and which may not stand up to wear. We have all been caught by these kinds of deals. I wish we were more protected by the public when scams are taking place, and we fall for them. In the meantime we are learning.


----------



## babyjanis (Oct 9, 2012)

Looking at this one, I am remembering a very similar one that someone gave me years ago. Kind of an orange/peach acrylic and I think it was crocheted.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Chrissy said:


> valj46 said:
> 
> 
> > Maribeth said:
> ...


Maribeth, I agree with you. This is so mean. Now people are knocking this person because she's charging too LITTLE? I wonder what they'd say if someone claimed they were charging too little for what they'd made. Isn't that a compliment? Saying what you're selling is worth even more than you're asking.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

parksly said:


> Ann DeGray said:
> 
> 
> > I don't crochet so I can't comment on whether it's knit or crocheted but I'm hung up on the "wool". I thought wool came from sheep. I realize yarn is made from other four legged creatures but, given the size of the item in question, I shudder to think what that would cost.
> ...


I agree - a breath of fresh air, Anne!

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Chrissy said:


> valj46 said:
> 
> 
> > Maribeth said:
> ...


What is the significance of that? Maybe she gives the rest to charity! Or maybe she takes care of her sick old mother and can't do more than one a year.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Did the woman say it was knitted? When challenged, did she again say it was knitted? Since she probably has the item before her, maybe she is in a better position to determine whether it's knitted or crocheted than we who are looking at a photo. And maybe she doesn't lie about it. Is there a reason she would?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Auction I first saw and current listing
> No, I'm not considering buying it! I was just struck by what I perceive as a clash between the description - knit, wool - and the photo. So, I sent a message to the seller asking if it were indeed knitted and if it was 'sheep's wool'. This is her (if indeed it be a woman) answer:
> 
> 
> ...


I would take her word for it, especially if I'm not buying it.


----------



## KarinStr (Aug 31, 2012)

acrylic and crochet would be my first guess - real wool??? - our dream come true.


----------



## NotherNickel (Dec 26, 2011)

I remember that many years ago in England, all yarn was called "wool" it was a generic term... as in Kleenex for all tissues and Biro for all pens. Maybe she's English and still using the generic.


----------



## RavinRed (Apr 18, 2011)

cakes said:


> A pure wool (sheeps) would cost a fortune just for the Yarn let alone the work involved........... I think it must be artificial.


I crocheted a "real wool" 64 X 72 afghan for my DH in a NORO yarn and even purchasing the yarn at a great discount (SuperBowl Sale) it still cost $375 for the yarn....not counting the several months it took to knit.

RavinRed


----------



## Whippet (Feb 21, 2011)

That is definately the crochet Tunisian stitch with the popcorn stitch. I made one very close to that years ago. It also looks kinda like Red Heart Acrylic yarn.


----------



## Isabel (Mar 15, 2011)

It looks like Tunisian crochet to me (what I used to call afghan stitch.) I once did a whole afghan in strips and "cross-stitch-embroidered" them.


----------



## Penny5 (Jun 22, 2011)

m2hvnfn said:


> I'm sure it is just an acrylic yarn. The panels look like they are tunisian crochet with popcorn accents. I am looking for a small project that I have ... looks very similar. If it is knit, I would like to know what stitch she is using ... again, almost positive it is tunisian.


----------



## Penny5 (Jun 22, 2011)

Yes.. I was just about to also say it definately looks like Tunisian Crochet Panels


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

RavinRed said:


> cakes said:
> 
> 
> > A pure wool (sheeps) would cost a fortune just for the Yarn let alone the work involved........... I think it must be artificial.
> ...


That afghan is a wonderful thing to have. In my world, that's out of my price range, but I'm glad you have it and appreciate its worth.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Ann DeGray said:


> I don't crochet so I can't comment on whether it's knit or crocheted but I'm hung up on the "wool". I thought wool came from sheep. I realize yarn is made from other four legged creatures but, given the size of the item in question, I shudder to think what that would cost.
> 
> I believe it was yarn from an acrylic.No one has ever *seen* an acrylic although they are becoming more popular as time goes on.They do not require feeding, one reason, I suppose, that they have become so popular. And because they do not eat there is very little "cleaning up" after them. They thrive in any climate, adapt to any temperature and seem to be resistant to disease.
> My sons decided years ago that there must be millions of " Acryls" and they are tiny ,always producing yarn and never complain or mix with people as they love  producing yarn with no ill effects to themselves at all & they deliver it in the dead of night to factories or shops or even homes.! Perhaps there are many breeds of them it seems!
> ...


----------



## maryellens (Apr 11, 2011)

All this talk of whether or not this is knit or crochet! I have made this afghan, but unfortunately cannot find the pattern. I would love to make it again and it was crocheted. Now, an interesting explaination....... I work with a group of seniors at a retirement home. A couple of weeks ago, I saw one of them crocheting a hat for her grandchild. I commented on what a nice hat she was making, and she told me she "knits" all of the time, as she has nothing but time on her hands. I said it looked just like crochet stitches that I do, and she insisted that she was "knitting". She spoke broken english and I think was polish or german. Maybe some call anything they make with needles knit!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

maryellens said:


> All this talk of whether or not this is knit or crochet! I have made this afghan, but unfortunately cannot find the pattern. I would love to make it again and it was crocheted. Now, an interesting explaination....... I work with a group of seniors at a retirement home. A couple of weeks ago, I saw one of them crocheting a hat for her grandchild. I commented on what a nice hat she was making, and she told me she "knits" all of the time, as she has nothing but time on her hands. I said it looked just like crochet stitches that I do, and she insisted that she was "knitting". She spoke broken english and I think was polish or german. Maybe some call anything they make with needles knit!


That would explain it! Very interesting.


----------



## joanh8060 (Apr 22, 2011)

The limited typing skills and the use of "wool" in its widest definition, the look of the afghan in the picture...my take is crocheted. Fiber content is anyone's guess. 
Jessica-Jean...might be worth it just for the pattern and resell it yourself for closer to what it is worth. It"looks" heavy in the picture..could b real sheep wool but I'm guessing the crafter is somewhat removed from the seller.Joan 8060


----------



## Katie Largent (Apr 7, 2011)

If the person is English, please know that the English call any skein of yarn "wool." We say yarn, and then distinguish between wool, acrylic, cashmere, cotton, blends, alpaca, etc. They say "wool" as a general term.


----------



## valj46 (Jul 25, 2011)

Everyone has to start somewhere ,i buy alot from e.bay but haven't as yet sold anything usually give my niece stuff to sell but this lady seems genuine to me , i may e.mail her & find out about the blanket


Chrissy said:


> valj46 said:
> 
> 
> > Maribeth said:
> ...


----------



## valj46 (Jul 25, 2011)

Katie Largent said:


> If the person is English, please know that the English call any skein of yarn "wool." We say yarn, and then distinguish between wool, acrylic, cashmere, cotton, blends, alpaca, etc. They say "wool" as a general term.


its from Canada .you will see if you look on e.bay


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

It is definitely crocheted and atleast part is afhgan stitch or tunusian as they call it now. It may be a dealer who just doesn't know. I frequently go to the antique fairs and always are attracted to the hand made items. I often come across things labled wrong as far as whether it is crocheted, knit or tatted. The last one I was at a small box of samples was labled tatted lace. It was all tiny samples of crocheted lace and doilys. I told the lady, who wanted to argue with me, even though she knew nothing about needle work. I also often come across spinning wheels which are put together wrong, with parts from more than one spinning wheel.


----------



## koalablue (Sep 22, 2012)

This person who is selling this afghan on e-bay did she, he say that that they made it?


----------



## BEChristianson (Dec 7, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> sweetsue said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmm. It said on ebay that there was more than one.
> ...


My MIL was notorious for making the same afghan in all colors and color combinations. I think we have about 6 of them. If these were pure wool, they'd be difficult to wash and wouldn't the fibers start to mesh together? Not true felting, but you know what I mean, sometimes the fibers get a little fuzzy. Especially the lower quality stuff. I agree with you, the seller has no idea what they're talking about. I bet if you asked for the washing instructions that would tell you a lot about what the seller thinks they have.


----------



## Penny5 (Jun 22, 2011)

Maribeth said:


> C'mon girls. I can't believe you have nothing better to do than bash someone elses knowledge, or lack there of, of yarn fiber. In Canada all yarn is called wool. Then you go on to say she is charging way to little. Well if it is made of acrylic she is not overcharging. If its mass produced she is still not overcharging. But that being said, just don't buy it. Don't come in here and bash them because they are not up to the same standards you are.


Oh Well.. Some People are just ""KNIT PICKERS"" :roll:


----------



## Mimihugs (Feb 22, 2011)

I don't know about the yarn, but the pattern is an afghan stitch and popcorn stitch and it's crocheted. I have the pattern somewhere. When I find it I'll let you know what book it's in. I hope that helps.


----------



## Anitabee (Feb 15, 2012)

No matter what, it's beautiful.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> patchz said:
> 
> 
> > I have seen this throw's pattern somewhere and it is crochet
> ...


The pattern is gorgeous, the technique is Tunisian crochet; could that be chicken wool??? (Just kidding.) I hope you locate the pattern, I can see why it would be calling your name loudly!


----------



## Linda6594 (Mar 14, 2012)

Does not look knitted to me


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

lostarts said:


> She hasn't got a clue. "Wool" means stuff off of a sheep. She's speaking about YARN. She didn't knit it because it's crochet. And the fact that she doesn't even know that proves it.
> 
> I've seen spinning wheels advertised on ebay that have descriptions that say it is in shape to spin, and that the owner has spun a lot of yarn on the wheel, but if you look at it, it has the distaff inserted in the orifice, and no bobbins, and a dozen other ways it's assembled wrong. If she'd spun on it, she'd know how to assemble it. I can explain how any kind of spinning wheel works because I spin, and I have done so for museums. The people I explained it to didn't always believe me, but that's because they have preconceived notions. One woman I worked with told me that I was mistaken, and you didn't make YARN on a spinning wheel, when you spun, fully finished clothes came out! She knew this because they told her in school that the Pilgrims were happy to get spinning wheels so they could make clothes. She refused to believe me.
> 
> The slogan "buyer beware" was invented just for ebay (a few thousand years early).


She said WHAT??? I wish I had a spinning wheel that spun fully finished clothes, it'd be worth a fortune!


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Ann DeGray said:


> I don't crochet so I can't comment on whether it's knit or crocheted but I'm hung up on the "wool". I thought wool came from sheep. I realize yarn is made from other four legged creatures but, given the size of the item in question, I shudder to think what that would cost.
> 
> I believe it was yarn from an acrylic.No one has ever *seen* an acrylic although they are becoming more popular as time goes on.They do not require feeding, one reason, I suppose, that they have become so popular. And because they do not eat there is very little "cleaning up" after them. They thrive in any climate, adapt to any temperature and seem to be resistant to disease.
> 
> ...


:~D!!! I love the way your mind works! And I'm sure every word is absolutely true!


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

we had a couple of acrylics once............did not make as good a pet as a sheep...........no manure for the garden for one thing!


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

It looks like Tunision(sp) crochet to me. If it is not wool then what is the fiber content. She should be able to tell you.


Jessica-Jean said:


> Auction I first saw and current listing
> No, I'm not considering buying it! I was just struck by what I perceive as a clash between the description - knit, wool - and the photo. So, I sent a message to the seller asking if it were indeed knitted and if it was 'sheep's wool'. This is her (if indeed it be a woman) answer:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Tresperros said:


> I have recently noticed that almost any conversation or comment on KP turns into a debate or defensive arguing. What is up with this? At the risk of appearing to engage in same, I personally would like to suggest that if people don't like how other people express themselves, they just leave it alone, stay off the thread. Some people are overly sensitive and see offense in everything. Some of us don't come out sounding the way we want in writing. So what? Please do not try to protect other people from so called "bullies", etc. Let people comment what they like, and leave them alone. Today I had to say something because it is now ridiculous, how a comment about "wool" can turn into "you are a bully".


Umm, I don't know the answer to this question offhand, but are we close to a full moon again? Some KPers tend to become easily upset and hostile toward others during those times, it seems to me. I agree with the above comments. Clicking on "Unwatch" will solve the problem if a thread is upsetting for an individual.


----------



## diana999 (Mar 24, 2011)

this is not knitted it is afghan stitch crochet i do these all the time.


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

I did message the seller and told her she may have a paypal issue a purchaser expected 100% wool and received "yarn" I noticed she has changed the listing but they still insist it is knitted. :?


----------



## jazzabel (Nov 13, 2012)

Some northeasterners call any yarn "wool" even though they know there is a difference. I tried to explain to a former roommate that using the term "wool" was incorrect but she never could seem to remember it.


----------



## msdotsy1 (Oct 17, 2012)

Chrissy said:


> valj46 said:
> 
> 
> > Maribeth said:
> ...


Dang good point...reversing gears. Was just about to start a shop on ebay too. lol!


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> bobctwn65 said:
> 
> 
> > huh am i wrong ,,,isn't basic wool from sheep mostly????
> ...


It looks nice. Their loss (of knowledge) is your gain. If you can afford it..buy one and see if it lives up to your standards.

June


----------



## GroodleMom (Feb 27, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Auction I first saw and current listing
> No, I'm not considering buying it! I was just struck by what I perceive as a clash between the description - knit, wool - and the photo. So, I sent a message to the seller asking if it were indeed knitted and if it was 'sheep's wool'. This is her (if indeed it be a woman) answer:
> 
> 
> ...


It seems that some - including fellow KPers- use the term "wool" and yarn interchangably.
Also, English is not the first language for some sellers on e-bay. I have gotten some responses from sellars in China that raised more questions than they answered.


----------



## msdotsy1 (Oct 17, 2012)

cakes said:


> we had a couple of acrylics once............did not make as good a pet as a sheep...........no manure for the garden for one thing!


I steamed some acrylic just recently just as I do wool and the thing just went limp and died. You can't imagine how my blood pressure went up after spending almost 3 weeks on the thing. :XD:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Katie Largent said:


> If the person is English, please know that the English call any skein of yarn "wool." We say yarn, and then distinguish between wool, acrylic, cashmere, cotton, blends, alpaca, etc. They say "wool" as a general term.


Interesting info. I love learning the differences among those of us who speak the "same" language!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Penny5 said:


> Maribeth said:
> 
> 
> > C'mon girls. I can't believe you have nothing better to do than bash someone elses knowledge, or lack there of, of yarn fiber. In Canada all yarn is called wool. Then you go on to say she is charging way to little. Well if it is made of acrylic she is not overcharging. If its mass produced she is still not overcharging. But that being said, just don't buy it. Don't come in here and bash them because they are not up to the same standards you are.
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

I think it is definitely crocheted.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Mystery Solved!!
I knew I had it.
It is crochet using the Afghan Stitch, Afghan Hook size J, Bernat Berella #4.
The picture supplied by Jessica-Jean, just doesn't have the fringe added.

It is in this book (Pictured on Back Cover):
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Afghan-Album-by-Bernat-Book-237-1978-/380430629130?pt=US_Crocheting_Knitting_Patterns&hash=item58936eb90a


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

galaxycraft said:


> Mystery Solved!!
> I knew I had it.
> It is crochet using the Afghan Stitch, Afghan Hook size J, Bernat Berella #4.
> The picture supplied by Jessica-Jean, just doesn't have the fringe added.
> ...


well done for finding it!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

lizmaxwell said:


> ... And yes people do make large afghans out of sheeps wool. Me. My favourite one which we keep in the bedroom, is a lovely Bluey colour made from yarn with lots of "haze " which makes warm but light. Ideal for throwing over the if we have a chilly night


Thanks, Liz. The idea of making a large blanket out of real wool never even entered my head. Though of course, our grandmothers did; they had neither choice nor any automatic washing machines. They must also have had much stronger arms for the hand-washing of such huge, heavy items! How _do_ you clean yours?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Mimihugs said:


> I don't know about the yarn, but the pattern is an afghan stitch and popcorn stitch and it's crocheted. I have the pattern somewhere. When I find it I'll let you know what book it's in. I hope that helps.


Yes, that would help. Thank you.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

gypsie said:


> Can you post the listing please?


Third that I know of (and most recent): http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140886611292


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Oldhenwife said:


> I rang my WOOL shop about something this morning and told them about this thread. They were speechless ...


Wow! I never imagined that my little question would set off such a firestorm! Even to reaching a far away knitting shop!


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Oldhenwife said:
> 
> 
> > I rang my WOOL shop about something this morning and told them about this thread. They were speechless ...
> ...


I cannot believe that almost 12000 people have read it! That is amazing!


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

CaroleD53 said:


> Jessica-Jean said:
> 
> 
> > Oldhenwife said:
> ...


Alot are maybe repeat looks (me included). :wink:
I didn't want to say anything until I found out the info first, as far as the pattern.


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

Jessica-Jean, is this the largest response you have ever had to one of your topics?


----------



## Cali (Apr 9, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> bobctwn65 said:
> 
> 
> > huh am i wrong ,,,isn't basic wool from sheep mostly????
> ...


I think English is not her first language and many people refer to yarn as wool.


----------



## patchz (Apr 4, 2012)

these are crochet not the same but some of the same elements

these are nice they are on http://www.redheart.com/search/apachesolr_search/throws?filters=tid%3A38


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

It is deffinately crocheted, I HATE when they are confused. So sad she doesn't know the difference. And there is NO regular wool, it either comes from sheep or the more expensive goat, rabbit, ox, buffalo, etc.
So from this info I would guess it acrylic, and since she doesn't know knit from crochet, it may be mass produced and she is triyng to pass it off for a higher price. I would not trust this dealer on any items.


----------



## maisey67 (Aug 30, 2011)

Ridiculous, isn't it!!!


----------



## Penny5 (Jun 22, 2011)

patchz said:


> these are crochet not the same but some of the same elements
> 
> these are nice they are on http://www.redheart.com/search/apachesolr_search/throws?filters=tid%3A38


All are Beautiful!!!


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

Her new ad now states that it is a polyester yarn/wool afghan. I notice that the British refer to all yarn as wool or knitting wool--probably because before synthetics all yarn was wool. I have also seen British crochet patterns that say to knit in pattern or to knit even where we would say to work in pattern or work even. So my point is, a British person could say "knit woolens" and mean anything made from yarn.


----------



## fowler (Nov 16, 2012)

I have actually made this it can be done either in tunision stitch or single crochet(this looks like tunision) and the yarn was acryllic (per the pattern I have).


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

CaroleD53 said:


> Jessica-Jean, is this the largest response you have ever had to one of your topics?


Almost, but not quite. Crochet - Narrow Step Afghan is up to 17553 ... so far. :-D


----------



## micra (Aug 11, 2011)

it is crocheted and I used to have this pattern but with moving house I gave it away. It is make with pure wool 8 ply and very heavy. It is not made in strips one all in one. Pure wool in Australia is only about $5 per ball depending on who makes it


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Auction I first saw and current listing
> No, I'm not considering buying it! I was just struck by what I perceive as a clash between the description - knit, wool - and the photo. So, I sent a message to the seller asking if it were indeed knitted and if it was 'sheep's wool'. This is her (if indeed it be a woman) answer:
> 
> 
> ...


Sure doesn't look knitted to me. But I am making my second afghan in 100% wool. Machine washable though.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Perhaps the seller isn't underhanded after all. I just saw this on ebay, and she has answered your questions for all to see.


HAND KNITTED POLYESTER YARN/WOOL 62" X 64" AFGHAN THROWS / BLANKETS



I have four of these afghans made they have never been used and were kept in plastic garment bags.
To Clarrify this is not Sheeps wool but a Polyester based wool/Yarn.

Colours are Grey , Pink , Red and Wine/Purple

Please let me know what color you would Like 

The following types of payments are accepted

orders paid with PAYPAL will be shipped upon receipt

If you should have any questions, please do not hesitate to contact me, it will be my pleasure to answer any of your questions as long as they are inregards to the purchase.


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

this seller is probably going to get into hot water with ebay anyway, she is offering choices of color and she has only one listing for one item that is a no no its called "fee avoidance"
Under Ebay's rules you have to have a "multiple"choice for more than one OR separate listings.
The reason ? she is only paying for one listing of one item when in fact she is selling more than one.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

They are still not knitted.

They're crochet.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

About listing four items. I think she has it listed 4 times, she was just lazy enough to only write it up once, and use the same description 4 times.


----------



## msdotsy1 (Oct 17, 2012)

grandmasheryl said:


> this seller is probably going to get into hot water with ebay anyway, she is offering choices of color and she has only one listing for one item that is a no no its called "fee avoidance"
> Under Ebay's rules you have to have a "multiple"choice for more than one OR separate listings.
> The reason ? she is only paying for one listing of one item when in fact she is selling more than one.


Are you sure of that? I think you are confusing etsy for ebay.


----------



## ute4kp (Nov 6, 2012)

I think the seller sent you a rude reply....she/he is scared of being caught trying to trick people. Check out the listing "I have four of these afghans". Didn't write she/he made them. Doesn't state what they are made of or how to care for them, because she/he doesn't even know. The bottom of the auction says it will be a "pleasure" to answer questions. ha!


----------



## shirlrae (May 15, 2011)

Hi All,
She may not have meant wool, as being real wool. I am originally from eastern Canada, and there yarn of any kind is called wool. Hope this is a help.
Shirlrae


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

ute4kp said:


> I think the seller sent you a rude reply....she/he is scared of being caught trying to trick people. Check out the listing "I have four of these afghans". Didn't write she/he made them. Doesn't state what they are made of or how to care for them, because she/he doesn't even know. The bottom of the auction says it will be a "pleasure" to answer questions. ha!


She did answer the questions and even posted the answers on ebay. I copied and pasted it:

"HAND KNITTED POLYESTER YARN/WOOL 62" X 64" AFGHAN THROWS / BLANKETS

I have four of these afghans made they have never been used and were kept in plastic garment bags.
To Clarrify this is not Sheeps wool but a Polyester based wool/Yarn.

Colours are Grey , Pink , Red and Wine/Purple

Please let me know what color you would Like

The following types of payments are accepted

orders paid with PAYPAL will be shipped upon receipt

If you should have any questions, please do not hesitate to contact me, it will be my pleasure to answer any of your questions as long as they are inregards to the purchase."


----------



## Shdy990 (Mar 10, 2011)

I agree with afghan stitch - lots of people think that is knitting even if they are doing it


----------



## mtalmage (Apr 5, 2011)

gypsie said:


> Can you post the listing please?


The original poster did post it- in the first post!


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

Unbelievable, but all to common on eBay. I think its also a geographic/regional difference. If you are from the UK, wool seems to be the generic term for yarn of any fiber. Possibly, for areas of the US as well. There are so many regional differences in knitting terms, it's difficult to know specifically what anyone means. Also, eBay sellers are often unfamiliar with what they are selling. 
You have to probe sellers for exact definitions, and they are often surprised at your stupidity for not knowing what they meant, even when what they say makes no sense at all. 
Since I'm the one that will be paying and want to know exactly what I'm getting, I don't mind appearing stupid at all, no matter the IQ of the seller, which I sometimes think is in single digits.
I don't know about the colors rules and number of listings, on eBay, but I'm sure that calling a synthetic wool and crochet knitting is problematic, no matter the geographical or regional differences. It would probably be worth a PayPal refund, which i have gotten for false claims on eBay purchases. 
I agree with those speculating that the source of these afghans are some very underpaid workers in a 3rd world country.
Just looked at the listing again, and noticed the seller is new to eBay, so no real recommendations or history, another reason to be careful.


----------



## Yarnie.One (Jul 13, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> So, I sent a message to the seller asking if it were indeed knitted and if it was 'sheep's wool'. This is her (if indeed it be a woman) answer:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

MaryE-B said:


> Unbelievable, but all to common on eBay. I think its also a geographic/regional difference. If you are from the UK, wool seems to be the generic term for yarn of any fiber. Possibly, for areas of the US as well. There are so many regional differences in knitting terms, it's difficult to know specifically what anyone means. Also, eBay sellers are often unfamiliar with what they are selling.
> You have to probe sellers for exact definitions, and they are often surprised at your stupidity for not knowing what they meant, even when what they say makes no sense at all.
> Since I'm the one that will be paying and want to know exactly what I'm getting, I don't mind appearing stupid at all, no matter the IQ of the seller, which I sometimes think is in single digits.


 :thumbup: I _love_ your evaluation of _some_ eBay sellers!

I've had 'discussions' with sellers - wouldn't sell to me because I am physically in Canada, a foreign country! - despite the fact that the money would be from a bank in the USA, in US dollars, and shipment would be to a US address!! Sale refused! Aargh!


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

ute4kp said:


> I think the seller sent you a rude reply....she/he is scared of being caught trying to trick people. Check out the listing "I have four of these afghans". Didn't write she/he made them. Doesn't state what they are made of or how to care for them, because she/he doesn't even know. The bottom of the auction says it will be a "pleasure" to answer questions. ha!


Update on listing, has been changed to " it will be my pleasure to answer any of your questions as long as they are inregards to the purchase."
So just sent a question asking what stitches were used as my photo is not very clear before I consider a bid. (no intention of bidding) This should sort it out, I hope.


----------



## valj46 (Jul 25, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> MaryE-B said:
> 
> 
> > Unbelievable, but all to common on eBay. I think its also a geographic/regional difference. If you are from the UK, wool seems to be the generic term for yarn of any fiber. Possibly, for areas of the US as well. There are so many regional differences in knitting terms, it's difficult to know specifically what anyone means. Also, eBay sellers are often unfamiliar with what they are selling.
> ...


So many people have been conned by people from Russia & other countries when selling ,the buyer say they are American but the want the seller to send it to another country before payment or send payment but never arrives in your bank account thats why many Brits will not send abroad it .happened to my niece, another thing to remember some of the things written on here the person could sue the site or you.


----------



## valj46 (Jul 25, 2011)

grandmasheryl said:


> this seller is probably going to get into hot water with ebay anyway, she is offering choices of color and she has only one listing for one item that is a no no its called "fee avoidance"
> Under Ebay's rules you have to have a "multiple"choice for more than one OR separate listings.
> The reason ? she is only paying for one listing of one item when in fact she is selling more than one.


Thats quite legal on e.bay many of the e.bay shops let you choose the colour & size .also anyone else selling


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

valj46 said:


> ... *some of the things written on here the person could sue the site or you.*


How's _that_?! We haven't mentioned any names; don't have a name to mention anyway. An eBay 'user name' can't be considered a real name. 
Someone who's being honest wouldn't find their posting on eBay attracting so much discussion. It was the obvious-to-my-eyes dishonesty of the description versus the photo that got my dander up. An honest description wouldn't have got me to look twice!


----------



## valj46 (Jul 25, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> valj46 said:
> 
> 
> > ... *some of the things written on here the person could sue the site or you.*
> ...


not what you have written but others ,must be different laws in your country , as you can see who everyone means


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

valj46 said:


> Jessica-Jean said:
> 
> 
> > valj46 said:
> ...


All we _see_ is an invented name and a city (population ~90,000). That's hardly enough information to identify a person!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

I haven't read all of the posts here, but the description of the item has been changed to

*KNITTED POLYESTER YARN/WOOL 62" X 64" AFGHAN THROW*

But I can't see very much else was changed.

One way to check this out properly, would be to raise the issue with EBay


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

Chrissy said:


> ute4kp said:
> 
> 
> > I think the seller sent you a rude reply....she/he is scared of being caught trying to trick people. Check out the listing "I have four of these afghans". Didn't write she/he made them. Doesn't state what they are made of or how to care for them, because she/he doesn't even know. The bottom of the auction says it will be a "pleasure" to answer questions. ha!
> ...


This is the reply, can anyone make sense of it?
"im not selling the stitch but i am selling a afgan nit picking catty bs is not my thing later btw 3 are sold so no big deal hmm"


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Yarnie.One said:


> Jessica-Jean said:
> 
> 
> > So, I sent a message to the seller asking if it were indeed knitted and if it was 'sheep's wool'. This is her (if indeed it be a woman) answer:
> ...


----------



## sarah66 (Sep 26, 2011)

Have just come down to my computer after a good night's sleep and am AMAZED to see 19 pages of discussions!!
In all honesty, does it really matter how the item is described if none of us are intending to actually PURCHASE the thing?
The original post was good, a point of curiosity and some interesting points about terminology, but really, life's too short for this sort of thing. We are supposed to be here to help and support each other, a little 'tongue in cheek' is fine from time to time but this has gone beyond that. I've learnt a lot about some of the people on here without ever having met them. Isn't the internet wonderful!!!! :roll:


----------



## valj46 (Jul 25, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> valj46 said:
> 
> 
> > Jessica-Jean said:
> ...


We have such stupid laws over here laid down by the E.U.soon people will be sued for breathing on you,its her e.bay name if you dig deep enough you can find her name & address,some remain private but not many


----------



## Oldhenwife (Nov 4, 2012)

valj46 said:


> Jessica-Jean said:
> 
> 
> > valj46 said:
> ...


----------



## katyas01 (Nov 24, 2011)

My curiosity lies in the comment that these afghans are still in unopened bags. I may have misread that.


----------



## Ruby's rose (Mar 15, 2012)

I have that afghan my mom made it it is acrylic,tunisian crocheted and one of my most treasured items.


----------



## yehsur (Oct 3, 2011)

Hmm. Slighly dubious. Also the seller only has 2 feedback, which means she is a new seller, or could be an established seller who for some reason has set up another account.


----------



## indiangirl (Oct 31, 2011)

inishowen said:


> CaroleD53 said:
> 
> 
> > Where does the seller live? We, in Britain tend to call yarn wool whether it is real wool or not. I know however that you cannot advertise it that way. My issue is, is it made by someone at home or is it mass produced?
> ...


Same here!


----------



## Oldies (Feb 3, 2012)

I have made a similar patterned afghan. It's crocheted in five strips and it's called the Chevron Afghan. I used Coat's and Clark Super saver yarn.


----------



## ultrahiggs (Jun 4, 2012)

Hi Oldhenwife
I have been knitting for over 50 years, and have lived in Surrey, London, Scotland, East Sussex and now Lincolnshire, so have covered most of the country and find that nine out of 10 people would say wool not yarn. That I hasten to say does not mean we dont know the difference ! :shock:


----------



## Oldies (Feb 3, 2012)

I have made many afghans that look like the picture. The pattern I have is crocheted in five strips then joined together. Mine is called the Chevron Afghan. The afghan pictured definitely looks crocheted.


----------



## ultrahiggs (Jun 4, 2012)

Oldhenwife said:


> ultrahiggs said:
> 
> 
> > we in the UK do tend to call yarn wool -
> ...


Hi Oldhenwife
I have been knitting for over 50 years, and have lived in Surrey, London, Scotland, East Sussex and now Lincolnshire, so have covered most of the country and find that nine out of 10 people would say wool not yarn. That I hasten to say does not mean we dont know the difference ! :shock:


----------



## ultrahiggs (Jun 4, 2012)

sarah66 said:


> Have just come down to my computer after a good night's sleep and am AMAZED to see 19 pages of discussions!!
> In all honesty, does it really matter how the item is described if none of us are intending to actually PURCHASE the thing?
> The original post was good, a point of curiosity and some interesting points about terminology, but really, life's too short for this sort of thing. We are supposed to be here to help and support each other, a little 'tongue in cheek' is fine from time to time but this has gone beyond that. I've learnt a lot about some of the people on here without ever having met them. Isn't the internet wonderful!!!! :roll:


I totally agree

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## ICE (May 4, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> lizmaxwell said:
> 
> 
> > ... And yes people do make large afghans out of sheeps wool. Me. My favourite one which we keep in the bedroom, is a lovely Bluey colour made from yarn with lots of "haze " which makes warm but light. Ideal for throwing over the if we have a chilly night
> ...


Hi Jessica Jean,
I "used to clean" my large blankets and/or afghans in the summer in an old fashioned washtub. I think you could also use a large tubby or trashcan. I fill it with water from the garden hose, add Kookaburra, when all of the blanket is under water I knead it so that it got well saturated and then soak for at least 30 minutes. Then I spread an old thick bath towel on the grass close to the tub, and, bit by bit, squeeze the water out until the whole blanket is done. For some of them, I thread twine and tie the ends to stakes in the grass. Then I spread it out on old clean sheet and let it dry! It's hard on the knees and back, but always works well. They stay in shape that way. My one crocheted tablecloth I also spray with starch before fully dry and then press with a cloth. The starch prevents food stains from "setting" into the yarn. I do not starch the cotton bed spread.
Now we have a "new" washer with a delicate cycle and a slow spin. I use cold water and Kookaburra and then follow the same procedure as in the time before the new washing machine.
Much easier on my knees and back!
Still dry them outside.
ICE in NJ


----------



## Knitish (Feb 8, 2011)

These large heavy items were washed in a washing tub or in the bathtub. Then you just placed -- still in the bathtub -- them somewhat folded over a or several overturned laundry baskets or lawn chairs that did not rust or stain, until they dripped out of all the moisture, b/c you cannot wring a large item. Once they had dripped out in the tub, you found someone to help you stretch them out on a clothesline -- or used several clotheslines width to dry them. Hold down with pegs or clothespins and hope the wind did not blow hard. You usu did this in the spring or summer when you knew it was going to be warm and dry as fast as possible. I still do this for duvets and other items i do not want in the washer.


----------



## meann67 (Dec 5, 2011)

In NZ they call all yarn wool. Maybe that's the confusion.


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

I don't believe anyone was 'bashing' her. She is however unknowledgable about what she is selling. That isn't 'bashing', just a fact.



valj46 said:


> Everyone has to start somewhere ,i buy alot from e.bay but haven't as yet sold anything usually give my niece stuff to sell but this lady seems genuine to me , i may e.mail her & find out about the blanket
> 
> 
> Chrissy said:
> ...


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

I agree with you on that. She dose not know knitting from crocheting. If she is selling something she needs to bone up on what it really is.


Linda6885 said:


> I don't believe anyone was 'bashing' her. She is however unknowledgable about what she is selling. That isn't 'bashing', just a fact.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sensaswoolgirl (Nov 10, 2011)

This afghan is definitely crochet and it looks like acrylic.


----------



## Lacey (Feb 16, 2011)

I finally found my book this afghan pattern is in. It is crocheted using an afghan hook. Lacey


----------



## Lacey (Feb 16, 2011)

Here is the cover of the book the pattern is in. The date on the book is 1978.


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> bobctwn65 said:
> 
> 
> > huh am i wrong ,,,isn't basic wool from sheep mostly????
> ...


LOL! You must have gotten on her bad side, because when I clicked on the links you gave in your original post, they were both ended. She relisted it here:

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140886611292#ht_614wt_905

She changed the yarn content and said in her description that they were not hand made but straight out "a bag" and available in 4 colors. Seriously? She is charging this much for a commercially produced product? REALLY? I could see this if it was handmade, but if she just went to Wally World or some equivalent and bought 4 of them to resell, then she needs to have her head examined charging this much, especially in this economy!


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

I have that afghan laying on my sofa now! Inherited it from my mother..crochet acrylic - white but a bit yellowed with age!


----------



## valj46 (Jul 25, 2011)

gypsie said:


> I have that afghan laying on my sofa now! Inherited it from my mother..crochet acrylic - white but a bit yellowed with age!


Beautiful,is it possible to dye it without ruining it


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

valj46 said:


> gypsie said:
> 
> 
> > I have that afghan laying on my sofa now! Inherited it from my mother..crochet acrylic - white but a bit yellowed with age!
> ...


I don't know but I will probably just keep it as it is. We all enjoy it in the winter!


----------



## kdb (Aug 29, 2012)

What a treasure, some people do not take out the time to learn about what they have.


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

msdotsy1 said:


> grandmasheryl said:
> 
> 
> > this seller is probably going to get into hot water with ebay anyway, she is offering choices of color and she has only one listing for one item that is a no no its called "fee avoidance"
> ...


No definetley ebay, I have bought and sold on ebay since 98,I checked she has only one "item" for sale and is offering multiple choice on colors, the problem will arise if someone wants to purchase 2, the seller will collect twice the asking price but will only have to pay final valuation fee on one item,as well as the listing fee for one item.A big no no on ebay, you can even be suspended from ebay for a period of time over that kind of thing,


----------



## Nemo453 (Jan 28, 2012)

I agree . crocheted.


----------



## mitcch2 (Oct 28, 2012)

I think that the panels are Afghan/Tunisian Stitch with a "regular" crocheted border. I love the popcorn/bauble stitching through out. Does anyone know how to do that? or is it an embroidered addition? I do a lot of afghan stitched scarves and afghans and I embroider or weave other yarn through the cross bars to give a textured look. I love to try various techniques.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

valj46 said:


> gypsie said:
> 
> 
> > I have that afghan laying on my sofa now! Inherited it from my mother..crochet acrylic - white but a bit yellowed with age!
> ...


Home dyeing of acrylic isn't really feasible.


----------



## sandyP (Jun 20, 2012)

It has been established that this afghan is crochet. The post with book it came from is on this page (21) above.

No one has been "bashing" anyone on this thread, just having a discussion on whether the person selling this is being deceitful and whether the item is knitted or crocheted. If someone is advertising a hand knitted item, then that's what it should be or it is false advertising. This is an example of false advertising.

I have found it an interesting discussion and now I would like a copy of that pattern. Thank you Lacey for showing us where to get it.


----------



## christiliz (Dec 20, 2011)

Tresperros said:


> No, I'm not considering buying it! I was just struck by what I perceive as a clash between the description - knit, wool - and the photo. So, I sent a message to the seller asking if it were indeed knitted and if it was 'sheep's wool'. This is her (if indeed it be a woman) answer:
> 
> SELLER SAID: yes i am the person who knitted them they are not crocheted as to you second question i never said they were sheeps wool but basic wool anyone buys at a store i am sorry you assumed they were sheeps wool.


It seems to me these are purchases she made, I think she is reselling, not a knitter person or she would know the difference between knitting and crochet. I see crochet in there. I know that people in the UK call "wool" to what we in America call "yarn", but I don't think this is the case of a British person. Got pretty defensive also ah? 
In the meantime, here's some blanket stuff you may like: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/levis-baby-blanket
and http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/80234AD.html?noImages=[/quote]

Wow! Love the link to the Lion Brand Erin Afghan! Beautiful!! Thanks for posting ;-)


----------



## lerryngal (Nov 17, 2012)

I recently KNITTED an Afghan in pure Merino wool yarn, and in a similar Arran pattern as the one in the picture. (Sublime pure Merino D.K.) Many blankets of this type are known as 'Afghans'. It isn't a stitch, or a pattern it's just what people call heavy knitted blankets. Hope this is helpful. ;-)


----------



## Penny5 (Jun 22, 2011)

WOW.. Are we STILL talikng about that crochet afaghan..LOL
This must be the longest topic ever!!!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

lerryngal said:


> I recently KNITTED an Afghan in pure Merino wool yarn, and in a similar Arran pattern as the one in the picture. (Sublime pure Merino D.K.) Many blankets of this type are known as 'Afghans'. It isn't a stitch, or a pattern it's just what people call heavy knitted blankets. Hope this is helpful. ;-)


The pattern for the afghan in question happens to be made using an afghan hook and the crochet technique of afghan stitch. This is also known as tunisian crochet and shepherd's knitting. The hook is a long, straight hook - these days it can be shorter and with a flexible cord like a circular knitting needle. More information: http://crochetcabana.com/specialty/tunisian.htm


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

To those of you who _do_ make 100% WOOL afghans/blankets: KUDOS! I haven't - at least, not yet.

Thank you for the insight on how one washes such a large woollen piece! It's impossible for me where we live, but it's always useful knowledge. Thank you! :thumbup:


----------



## lerryngal (Nov 17, 2012)

Sublime pure Merino wool is machine washable on 30 degree's, and will cope with a short 800 spin. I lay it flat to dry it, and reshape whilst damp. I've never had a problem washing mine.


----------



## ruthkk (Jan 25, 2011)

I've never done Tunisian crochet so I'm not sure what it looks like. This afghan does not look knitted but looks crocheted, esp. in the panels with large sections of background, e.g., the diamond pattern. The seller's answer appears to be written by someone who is not fluent in English so she (?) might not know the difference between wool and yarn.


----------



## ginger c (Apr 8, 2012)

I would not buy this afgan sounds fishy to me. :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## lilydragon (Oct 2, 2011)

Ann DeGray said:


> I don't crochet so I can't comment on whether it's knit or crocheted but I'm hung up on the "wool". I thought wool came from sheep. I realize yarn is made from other four legged creatures but, given the size of the item in question, I shudder to think what that would cost.
> 
> I believe it was yarn from an acrylic.No one has ever *seen* an acrylic although they are becoming more popular as time goes on.They do not require feeding, one reason, I suppose, that they have become so popular. And because they do not eat there is very little "cleaning up" after them. They thrive in any climate, adapt to any temperature and seem to be resistant to disease.
> 
> ...


Oh, I love your sense of humor. That was good...


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

This is definitely done in an afghan stitch or what they are now calling Tunis-en stitch. You can see the stitch very clearly.


lerryngal said:


> I recently KNITTED an Afghan in pure Merino wool yarn, and in a similar Arran pattern as the one in the picture. (Sublime pure Merino D.K.) Many blankets of this type are known as 'Afghans'. It isn't a stitch, or a pattern it's just what people call heavy knitted blankets. Hope this is helpful. ;-)


----------



## valj46 (Jul 25, 2011)

lerryngal said:


> I recently KNITTED an Afghan in pure Merino wool yarn, and in a similar Arran pattern as the one in the picture. (Sublime pure Merino D.K.) Many blankets of this type are known as 'Afghans'. It isn't a stitch, or a pattern it's just what people call heavy knitted blankets. Hope this is helpful. ;-)


What we call a throw


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

Tresperros said:


> I have recently noticed that almost any conversation or comment on KP turns into a debate or defensive arguing. What is up with this? At the risk of appearing to engage in same, I personally would like to suggest that if people don't like how other people express themselves, they just leave it alone, stay off the thread. Some people are overly sensitive and see offense in everything. Some of us don't come out sounding the way we want in writing. So what? Please do not try to protect other people from so called "bullies", etc. Let people comment what they like, and leave them alone. Today I had to say something because it is now ridiculous, how a comment about "wool" can turn into "you are a bully".


My feelings, exactly! And beautifully expressed.


----------



## knitting_mama (Jan 30, 2011)

Looks to me like it's crochetted!


----------



## goldenkylea (Nov 5, 2012)

I stopped knitting just now to do a couple of things, and got hooked again on KP, especially this afghan issue! So interesting reading all the comments. Yes, we used to call all yarn WOOL when I was growing up in the UK, but as acrylics came on the market I now call what I'm working with Yarn, whether it be wool or acrylic. So many changes over the years. btw: I think it looks like it might be crocheted too, either way, a lot of work for that amount of money including materials/time.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

[are to pricy for acrylic yarn. quote=goldenkylea]I stopped knitting just now to do a couple of things, and got hooked again on KP, especially this afghan issue! So interesting reading all the comments. Yes, we used to call all yarn WOOL when I was growing up in the UK, but as acrylics came on the market I now call what I'm working with Yarn, whether it be wool or acrylic. So many changes over the years. btw: I think it looks like it might be crocheted too, either way, a lot of work for that amount of money including materials/time.[/quote]


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

I do know some spinners [spinning wheel] who card/clean/dye and spin their own yarn from wool sheared from their own sheep. They actually make/do some incredibly beautiful work! l have seen some afghans made from scratch so to speak and they are gorgeous! It looks to me [who has iffy eyesight] that this is indeed crocheted using an afghan stitch. That said, I am not proficient enough to know all the stitches used to get the decorative effects shown here - give my eye teeth to know how to make this afghan! Love it! I make mostly the ripple which wears like cast iron so my family members do not wear them out!
But... I am tired of making the ripple!
marilyn


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

If you will read the entire thread some shows pictures and tell where to get the pattern.


Marilyn K. said:


> I do know some spinners [spinning wheel] who card/clean/dye and spin their own yarn from wool sheared from their own sheep. They actually make/do some incredibly beautiful work! l have seen some afghans made from scratch so to speak and they are gorgeous! It looks to me [who has iffy eyesight] that this is indeed crocheted using an afghan stitch. That said, I am not proficient enough to know all the stitches used to get the decorative effects shown here - give my eye teeth to know how to make this afghan! Love it! I make mostly the ripple which wears like cast iron so my family members do not wear them out!
> But... I am tired of making the ripple!
> marilyn


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

that is crocheted....i have many afghan patterns like it...you can not mistake this for anything but crochet...and i have never heard someone who crochets say.."yes i knitted it"...yes i madeit...maybe...or yes i crocheted it....


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Marilyn K. said:


> I do know some spinners [spinning wheel] who card/clean/dye and spin their own yarn from wool sheared from their own sheep. They actually make/do some incredibly beautiful work! l have seen some afghans made from scratch so to speak and they are gorgeous! It looks to me [who has iffy eyesight] that this is indeed crocheted using an afghan stitch. That said, I am not proficient enough to know all the stitches used to get the decorative effects shown here - give my eye teeth to know how to make this afghan! Love it! I make mostly the ripple which wears like cast iron so my family members do not wear them out!
> But... I am tired of making the ripple!
> marilyn


This Afghan Can Be Found In This Book (Shown On Back Cover):
*Afghan Album by Bernat - Book #237 - 1978*


----------



## Trishknits2 (Aug 8, 2012)

Well I had a somewhat similar answer from a seller who had listed what they were selling as wool when it is 100% acrylic ?? as in balls of wool yarn. when you are looking for sheeps wool as you say it is annoying to say the least when you read the whole add and it tells you right at the bottom of the listing it is acrylic, I said that this is mis-selling and the seller was none too pleased with my query .


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Trishknits2 said:


> Well I had a somewhat similar answer from a seller who had listed what they were selling as wool when it is 100% acrylic ?? as in balls of wool yarn. when you are looking for sheeps wool as you say it is annoying to say the least when you read the whole add and it tells you right at the bottom of the listing it is acrylic, I said that this is mis-selling and the seller was none too pleased with my query .


No one who's caught in a lie is ever pleased.


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

sockyarn said:


> If you will read the entire thread some shows pictures and tell where to get the pattern.
> 
> 
> Marilyn K. said:
> ...


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Marilyn K. said:


> sockyarn said:
> 
> 
> > If you will read the entire thread some shows pictures and tell where to get the pattern.[/quote=Marilyn K.]I do know some spinners (spinning wheel)
> ...


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

marilyn[/quote]Crochet Cabana switched servers yesterday. The new link for her afghan-stitch (aka Tunisian crochet) is: http://www.crochetcabana.com/html/technique_tunisian.html . Hope that helps.[/quote]

Thank you so much! It may be weird but I enjoyed using the Afghan stitch. Haven't don't it in a while though!
marilyn


----------



## Hotpot (Oct 2, 2012)

Hiya Jessica Jean sorry to both you.

A few days ago you posted a link for en lac crochet which I found really interesting and I thought I had saved it to my favourites' I have searched for it but just cannot find it and I wondered if you would be kind enough to post it again.

Regards
Hotpot


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Hotpot said:


> Hiya Jessica Jean sorry to both you.
> 
> A few days ago you posted a link for en lac crochet which I found really interesting and I thought I had saved it to my favourites' I have searched for it but just cannot find it and I wondered if you would be kind enough to post it again.
> 
> ...


Sent it to you in a PM, but here it is again:
http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL4CA5B076AF33DEF4&feature=mh_lolz


----------



## pamelasuecooper (Sep 8, 2012)

It looks crocheted to me. Designs look like the popcorn stitch


----------



## char66 (Dec 7, 2011)

Somebody liked them because according to the ad all have been sold.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

I hope not at that price.


char66 said:


> Somebody liked them because according to the ad all have been sold.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140886611292


----------



## Barons daughter (May 17, 2011)

This deffinitly appears to be crochet and the yarn used from what I see almost appears to be of a cotton blend in nature, I used pure wool once lol 32 years ago and this is not wool from my perspective. And the sellers response seemed a bit unprofessional. She/He could have been more descriptive.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

CaroleD53 said:


> Where does the seller live? We, in Britain tend to call yarn wool whether it is real wool or not. I know however that you cannot advertise it that way. My issue is, is it made by someone at home or is it mass produced?


I was going to ask the same question- because we tend to use wool as a generic term as well (though if I was selling something I would not be using it as such)


----------



## rkr (Aug 15, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> bobctwn65 said:
> 
> 
> > huh am i wrong ,,,isn't basic wool from sheep mostly????
> ...


LOL - my thoughts exactly! And she shows her ignorance in that statement - because all 'wool' comes from sheep. 
With the exception of the subcategory of the camelids, which could be categorized as hair.

And Tunisian to my thinking too...
I've got a Pet Peeve about catalogs which call everything 'tatted' or 'crocheted' when it clearly isn't!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

rkr said:


> I've got a Pet Peeve about catalogs which call everything 'tatted' or 'crocheted' when it clearly isn't!


In a catalogue or newspaper article, it irks but their ignorance is acceptable. In this twit's posting, s/he *claimed* to have knit it him/herself. If a person has created a thing, they surely know exactly how it was made and of what material.


----------



## LaylaT23 (Nov 5, 2019)




----------

